#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung >

## Charles Brandon

Liebe Forumteilnehmer! 
Bisher habe ich hier im Forum Fragen zu einigen körperlichen Symptomen gestellt. Mein eigentlicher Dauerzustand ist aber die SCHIZOIDE PERSÖNLICHKEITSSTÖRUNG (hat nichts mit Schizophrenie zu tun!). Zur Beschreibung orientiere ich mich am besten an der Klassifikation nach ICD-10, weil ich dem so schön und in ziemlich extremem Ausmaß entspreche:  Mindestens drei der folgenden Eigenschaften oder Verhaltensweisen müssen vorliegen:  1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;
Trifft auf mich absolut zu. Das Leben langweilt mich zu Tode.  2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt;
Trifft zu. Allerdings kann ich mich einigermaßen verstellen. Wahrscheinlich wirke ich auf viele Menschen zunächst freundlich (bin ich ja auch!). Aber sobald sie versuchen, mich näher kennenzulernen, ziehe ich mich zurück.  3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken;
Trifft zu.  4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;
Trifft _nicht_ zu. Mit diesem Punkt der Klassifizierung bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden. Einerseits kann man sich zwar vorstellen, daß diese Gleichgültigkeit ins Gesamtbild paßt. Anderseits bedeutet Lob immerhin, daß man seinen Kram ungestört weitermachen kann, während Kritik eine Belästigung darstellt. Insofern kann die Empfänglichkeit für Lob und Kritik sehr wohl schizoid sein.  5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen;
Trifft absolut zu.  6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind;
Trifft absolut zu.  7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;
Trifft teilweise zu. Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich gelernt, mich gedanklich weniger mit mir selbst zu beschäftigen.  8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);
Trifft zu. Ich habe keine Freunde und auch keine "Bekannten", bin also immer alleine. Natürlich weiß ich, daß es besser wäre, wenn es anders wäre. Aber dieser Wunsch nach mehr Normalität ist nicht wirklich der Wunsch nach mehr menschlichen Kontakten. *Es ist nicht gut, immer alleine zu sein, aber nicht alleine zu sein, ist noch schwerer zu ertragen!* Für dieses Dilemma gibt es keine Lösung.   9. deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das unabsichtlich.
Trifft teilweise zu. Im Prinzip kenne ich zwar die Normen, aber es fällt mir manchmal schwer, sie anzuwenden.  
Wie man sieht, erreiche ich weit mehr als die geforderten drei Punkte. Darüber hinaus habe ich einige Marotten, die mich weiter in Richtung Asperger-Syndrom bringen, aber die Grundhaltung ist doch eindeutig *extrem schizoid*. Gemildert wird es durch meinen trockenen Humor und meine Selbstironie. Mit diesen Eigenschaften bin ich unter den Schizoiden vielleicht eine Ausnahme. 
Dies ist keine Frage und auch kein Hilferuf, sondern eine Art Selbstvorstellung. Im weltweiten Internet habe ich bisher noch niemanden gefunden, der mir hinreichend ähnlich zu sein scheint, auch nicht in Autismuskreisen. Selbst da bin ich ein Unikum. 
C.B.

----------


## corvus corax

Hallo erstmal... und Danke für Deine Vorstellung 
Einmal mehr fühle ich mich bestärkt, dass die Klassifkationen egal nach welchem System rechtweitgesteckt sind und mit entsprechender Interpretation auf sehr viele Menschen zutrefen könnten. 
Gleich vorweg, ich habe diese Diagnose nicht und erkenne mich trotzdem in manchem wieder... das hängt aber vermutlich eher damit usammen, dass vorallem im Bereich der Persönlichkeitsstörungen eh oft ganz "normale" Sachen ausser Kontrolle geraten und somit erst in ihrem Gesamtbild die Erkrankung ausmachen... nicht umsonst gab es auch mal die Umschreibung als _"verrückte" Normale_ oder auch die Umschreibung des _"ganz normalen Wahnsinns" ._  
Es gibt viele Menschen mit einer PS die nicht als krank gelten, sondern allenfalls als sonderbar, exzentrisch, etwas eigen... etc. etc. Was sehr wichtig dabei ist, ob ein Leidensdruck besteht, oder es einfach nur eine objektive Betrachtungsweise ist, die aber kein weiteres Konflktpotential beinhaltet.     

> 1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;

 könnte ich auch bejahen. Jedoch kann ich mich an einigen Sachen sogar sehr erfreuen   

> 2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt;

 Auch  dies trifft auf mich zu... aber im Sinne von "Gefühle nicht zu sehr an mich heranlassen" oft eher einem erlernten Verhalten entsprechend, also m Sinne von - es geschieht was... die adäquate Verhaltensweise wäre dann also..."   

> 3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken;

 Trifft weniger zu... vor allem der Bereich des Ärgers, mit den warmen und zärtlichen Gefühlen entspricht dies eher wieder dem Punkt 2   

> 4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;

 Trifft _teilweise_ zu, Kritik nehm ich mir sehr zu Herzen, Lob wird "zur Kenntnis genommen" da dies ja "nur" bestätigt was erwartet wird... also "eine Arbeit hat korrekt gemacht zu werden, sonst kann man sie auch lassen"   

> 5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen;

 Trifft oft zu, weiss grad nicht wie es anders formulieren.   

> 6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind;

 Trifft teilweise zu.   Nicht weil ch nicht gerne in Gesellschaft wäre, sondern weil ich meist eine mir eigenen Art habe, wie ch etwas "gemacht haben möchte"   

> 7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;

 Trifft teilweise zu. Grübeleien gehören zu mir wie das Wasser zum Meer   

> 8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);

 Nur ganz wenige richtige Freunde, einige Bekanntschaften die oft eher "zweckgebunden" sind   

> 9. deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das unabsichtlich.

 Trifft nicht zu... manchmal bewsstes in Frage stellen derselben und austesten

----------


## zenon

Nabend,
hauptsächlich hat mich dein Satz über deine Selbstironie verwundert, denn dies ist etwas was auch ich bei keinem anderen im Internet gefunden hatte obwohl ich regelmäßig (mehr als Zeitvertreib) diverse Foren durchsuche, wie andere Mit"leidende" ihre Situation sehen.
Zunächst... 
1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;
Korrekt, außer Musik gibt es eigentlich nichts womit ich mich länger beschäftigen könnte.  2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt;
Stimmt, bemerk ich auch immer wieder das ich kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen bin, was allerdings auch Nachteile mit sich bringt wenn mir Leute etwas von ihrem Leben erzählen und es mich nicht wirklich interessiert.  3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken;
Korrekt, siehe 2.  4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;
Korrekt...weitere Anmerkung weiter unten.  5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen;
Stimmt.  6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind;
Stimmt soweit.  7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;
Ich bin sehr viel in Grübeleien versunken. Phantasie nur eingeschränkt, da ich es meist abbreche sobald ich es bemerke. Hat wohl etwas mit Erziehung zu tun.  8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);
"Freunde"...naja eingeschränkt. Aber vertrauensvoll von meiner Seite aus gar nicht auch wenn sie mir jeden Mist erzählen.  9. deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das unabsichtlich.
Mir ist es wenn noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sich wer aufgeregt hat auch wenn man meines Erachtens die sozialen Normen größtenteils streichen kann. 
Noch zu der Anmerkung:
Bei Punkt 4 war ich zunächst auch verwundert, aber mittlerweile erkenne ich das ich Kritik eher deswegen umsetze um keinen Stress zu haben, da es mir an sich egal ist was ich mache. Lob betrachte ich auch eher als neutral da Lob an sich keinen Stress, also Ruhe bedeutet. 
Ruhe ist etwas sehr wichtiges in meinem Leben und die Selbstironie folgt eher aus einer Abwehrhaltung um das Gegenüber zu besänftigen was Stress vermeidet und somit Ruhe mit sich bringt. 
mfg

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Zenon! 
Anscheinend sind wir uns relativ ähnlich. Ein wichtiger Maßstab dafür wäre der Grad der "Vereinsamung".  Corvus corax schreibt oben, er habe "nur ganz wenige richtige Freunde, einige Bekanntschaften die oft eher 'zweckgebunden' sind." - Ob man "ganz wenige" Freunde/Bekannte hat oder ob da wirklich *überhaupt niemand* ist, ist allerdings ein _wesentlicher_ Unterschied! Nun liegt es in der Natur der Sache, daß Schizoide sich nicht "einsam" fühlen, solange sie alleine sind. Erst unter Menschen fühlen sie sich unwohl, fehl am Platz, meinetwegen auch "einsam". Das bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, daß Schizoide im Alleinesein total glücklich sind. Es ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Wie ich schon schrieb: Es ist nicht schön, immer alleine zu sein, aber in Gesellschaft von Menschen ist es eben _noch_ übler. "Gemütliches Beisammensein", Smalltalk usw. - ein Horror!    >  Selbstironie 
Ich bin schon seit 1993 im Internet. In den ersten Jahren war ich fast nur im Autismus-Bereich aktiv, u.a. im Umfeld von ANI (Autism Network International). Das waren Leute mit sehr eigenwilligem Humor, die sich auch über sich selbst lustig machen konnten. Das hat auf mich abgefärbt, aber ich neigte wohl immer schon zur Selbstironie. Das Lesen vieler Bücher zum Thema hat auch dazu beigetragen, daß ich die Dinge mit einer gewissen Abgeklärtheit betrachten kann, soweit das möglich ist, wenn man selber betroffen ist. 
Übrigens, Menschen mit Asperger-Syndrom erkennen sich in der Beschreibung der Schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung durchweg _nicht_ wieder. Was ähnlich zu sein scheint, ist noch lange nicht gleich. Ein Beispiel: Viele Aspis mögen es nicht, wenn man sie anfaßt und weichen zurück. Ich tu das auch (wenn ich mich nicht zusammenreiße). Trotz der ähnlichen Reaktion gibt es aber einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Nahezu alle Leute mit AS berichteten mir, daß sie ein unangenehmes Gefühl auf der Haut spüren. Mir dagegen ist die emotionale Nähe zuwider.     >... bemerk ich auch immer wieder das ich kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen bin, was allerdings auch Nachteile mit sich bringt wenn mir Leute etwas von ihrem Leben erzählen und es mich nicht wirklich interessiert. 
Das kenne ich. Allerdings habe ich in jahrelanger Übung gelernt, etwas besser auf die Leute einzugehen. Aber das darf nicht zu lange dauern, es erschöpft mich.    >fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind; 
Das Wörtchen "fast" könnte ich streichen. Ich wähle freiwillig niemals Aktivitäten, bei denen ich mit anderen zusammenkomme. Nur unfreiwillig läßt es sich nicht immer vermeiden.    >Kritik eher deswegen umsetze um keinen Stress zu haben, da es mir an sich egal ist was ich mache. Lob betrachte ich auch eher als neutral da Lob an sich keinen Stress, also Ruhe bedeutet. 
Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich das auch gemeint. Insofern sind Lob und Kritik nicht ganz wirkungslos. Es geht ja auch darum, Ärger weitgehend zu vermeiden. Deswegen bemühe ich mich auch darum, mit den Leuten "freundlich" umzugehen. Wenn man schon mit ihnen zusammensein muß, sollte wenigstens kein zusätzlicher Streß aufkommen. Es klappt aber nicht immer, was damit zusammenhängt, daß ich die "geltenden Normen" nicht so recht verinnerlicht habe.  
Schönen Gruß
C.B.   Ich fürchte, wir erschrecken hier alle Mitleser ...

----------


## Christiane

> [COLOR=Black]       Ich fürchte, wir erschrecken hier alle Mitleser ...

 
Keine Sorge, so leicht sind wir nicht zu erschrecken.  
Was mir eher ein wenig Angst macht, ist die Leichtigkeit, mit der ihr zu (Selbst-) Diagnosen kommt. Wenn man über sich selbst ein wenig nachdenkt, wird wohl Jeder zu dem Ergebnis kommen, eine psychische Störung zu haben. Völlig frei von "Marotten" ist niemand. Das was ihr da beschreibt, könnte genauso gut zu einer Depression passen oder in den Topf "Folge von schlechten Erfahrungen" fallen.  
Eine Anmerkung noch: Jeder von uns reagiert auf Lob und Kritik - man will einfach möglichst reibungslos durchs Leben kommen. Ich sehe darin nichts Ungewöhnliches.

----------


## corvus corax

> ...Was mir eher ein wenig Angst macht, ist die Leichtigkeit, mit der ihr zu (Selbst-) Diagnosen kommt. ...

 Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier nicht um "Selbstdiagnostik, sondern "lediglich" um das Auslegen der Diagnosekriterien. 
Aber wie ja auch schon gesagt habe, ist es tatsächlich so, dass man viele Diagnosekriterien auf sich beziehen kann. 
Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass Diagnosen wirklich nur von Fachleuten gestellt werden, die die verschiedenen Krankheitsbilder über die Diagnosekriterien hinaus kennen... 
Denn meistens ist es ja so, dass es auch selten eine "reine Form" einer Diagnose gibt, sondern meist mehr oder weniger Mischformen. 
Nichtsdesto trotz halte ich es für wichtig an den eigentlichen Leidenspunkten zu arbeiten, ganz egal wie die Diagnose lautet. Diagnosen sind vorallem für die Krankenkassen wichtig, damit sie wissen wie sie abrechnen können und/oder müssen, resp. auch festlegen können, welche Therapien bezahlt oder nicht bezahlt werden, unabhängig davon ob sie im individuellen Falle angebracht wären. 
nochmal kurz auf den Bereich der Eigendiagnose zurückzukommen. Es gibt im Internet die verschiedensten Tests für die eine oder andere Krankheit... leider "kleben" die Leute sehr an deren Auswertung... Sicher, wenn die Tests eine gewisse Tendenz ausweisen, sollte sich der Einzelne vielleicht mal Gedanken machen, ob an der Sache evt. was dran sein könnte (sofern er/sie denn ein Problem erlebt). Es kann auch mal ganz interessant sein, solche Vermutungen bei seinem Therpeuten anzubringen... nur viel wird auch das nicht nützen, denn jeder Mensch ist so individuell, das trotz einer vermutlichen Diagnose das Individuum im Vordergrund zu stehen hat... sowie das momentane Problem, welches meist auch nach einer individuellen Bearbeitung fragt. 
Klar kann anhand einer klaren und fundierten Diagnostik ein etwas klarerer Weg erarbeitet werden und gewisse Grundstrategien die sich im Großen und Ganzen schon bewährt haben, zur Anwendung kommen. 
so.. nun habe ich gedanklich grade den Faden verloren... sbald ich ihne wieder aufgenmmen haben sollte, werde ich weiter schreiben  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo corvus corax!   

> Denn meistens ist es ja so, dass es auch selten eine "reine Form" einer Diagnose gibt, sondern meist mehr oder weniger Mischformen.

 Stimmt! Davon gehe ich auch immer aus. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage, Überlappungen mit anderen "Störungen" zu sehen, aber die vorherrschende Grundhaltung ist eindeutig schizoid. 
Sogenannte Fachleute meinen immer, daß Patienten natürlich unfähig seien, sich selbst zu diagnostizieren. Die Betroffenen sind zu blöd, aus der Fülle von Informationen und den eigenen Beobachtungen die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Wäre ein Fachmann fähig, sich selbst zu diagnostizieren oder geht das auch nicht? 
Es ist schon richtig, daß es nicht Sinn und Zweck sein kann, die Leute in irgendwelche Schubladen einzuordnen, sondern daß man für jeden eine individuelle Lösung finden muß. Aber die Voraussetzung dafür ist, daß man erst einmal ermittelt, was mit dem Betreffenden los ist. Das Ergebnis dieser Untersuchung ist dann zwangsläufig doch erst einmal eine Kategorisierung. Die meisten Betroffenen sind froh, endlich einen Begriff für ihren Zustand zu kennen. 
Möglicherweise ist die Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung ein Sonderfall, weil sie fast nicht therapierbar ist. Wie soll man jemandem den Umgang mit anderen Menschen schmackhaft machen, wenn er gar kein Verlangen danach hat? Selbst wenn ein Leidensdruck besteht (wegen der "Leere im Leben" oder dergleichen), gibt es kaum eine Lösung für das Problem. Man könnte höchstens versuchen, sich den sozialen Umgang _anzutrainieren_, um das eigene Unvermögen immer besser zu _überspielen_. Aber gerade dieses Training ermüdet den Betroffenen ungemein; er müßte schon ein Stück "geheilt" sein, um es durchzuhalten. 
Gruß
CB

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich mal zu Punkt 4 äußern. 
"4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;"  Da steht nicht: ist gleichgültig gegenüber...............
Ich habe die Aussage so verstanden, dass ein neutraler Beobachter keine Regung wahrnehmen würde, die darauf hindeutet ob gerade ein Lob oder Kritik verteilt wurde.
Daher "erscheint" jemand gleichgültig.  
Generell bin ich der Meinung, jeder Mensch sollte nach seiner facon glücklich werden. Aber wenn ein Leidensdruck entsteht, sollte man nach Hilfsmöglichkeiten suchen. 
Menschen sind nun mal sehr unterschiedlich. Der Eine ist sehr gesellig und der Andere fühlt sich halt wohl wenn er in Ruhe gelassen wird, da er den Austausch mit anderen Menschen als anstrengend (oder auch überflüssig) empfindet, oder auch unterschwellig Angst hat erneut verletzt zu werden.
Es gibt auch Menschen, da wechseln diese Phasen. (Mal viel unter Leute, mal lieber keinen anderen sehen). Am besten umschrieben als "Himmelhochjauchzend-zu tode betrübt."
Ab wann man da von Krankheit sprechen sollte, weiß ich nicht genau. Die Übergänge erscheinen da doch eher fließend. 
Gefühlsarmut wirkt ja auch in beide Richtungen (Freude-Traurigkeit). Wenn Jemand in seinem Leben eher Erfahrungen gemacht hat, die zu negativen Gefühlen geführt haben, dann könnte ich auch sagen Gefühlsarmut ist ein "Schutz" die negativen Gefühle zu "intensiv" empfinden zu müssen. Gefühlsintensivität wäre für diese Menschen ja auch vielleicht belastend. Dann besser nichts fühlen, als sich permanent intensiv schlecht fühlen.
Um noch mal den Leidensdruck anzusprechen. Wie ist das denn bei Dir Charles? 
Wenn Du zurück blickst, würdest Du sagen es gab eine Veränderung oder bist Du so geboren worden? Wenn Du Deine heftigste Gefühlsregung beschreiben solltest, war diese eine positiv oder negativ empfundene Regung? 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Justitia!   

> Um noch mal den Leidensdruck anzusprechen. Wie ist das denn bei Dir Charles? Wenn Du zurück blickst, würdest Du sagen es gab eine Veränderung oder bist Du so geboren worden? Wenn Du Deine heftigste Gefühlsregung beschreiben solltest, war diese eine positiv oder negativ empfundene Regung?

  Natürlich gibt es im Laufe eines Lebens Veränderungen. Einige Aspekte sind etwas besser geworden. Beispielsweise _erscheine_ ich heutzutage weniger zurückgezogen und kann mich in Gesellschaft von Menschen besser artikulieren, solange es nicht zu lange dauert. Andererseits meide ich ihre Gesellschaft noch viel stärker als früher. Obwohl ich mich also etwas besser darstellen kann, habe ich keine Freude daran. Die Befriedigung besteht eher darin, eine unangenehme Situation einigermaßen heil überstanden zu haben. 
Ich war schon als Kind schizoid. Die Kategorie "schizoide Kinder" gibt es eigentlich gar nicht, weil eine Persönlichkeitsstörung sich per Definition erst in der Adoleszenz entwickelt. Aber mir scheint, das sieht man heute nicht mehr so streng. [Ich habe mich hauptsächlich vor 10-15 Jahren damit befaßt und fast nur im englischsprachigen Raum.] Jedenfalls war ich schon als kleines Kind so - Einzelgänger, keine Freunde, schweigsam, desinteressiert, mit mir selbst beschäftigt. Einige zusätzliche Anzeichen, die in Richtung Asperger-Syndrom gingen, waren vorhanden (z.B. Hängen an Routine, eingegrenzte Spezialinteressen, fehlender Blickkontakt) , aber nicht so deutlich ausgeprägt. 
Die heftigste Gefühlsregung ... es war bestimmt keine positive. Aber eine herausragende negative Regung könnte ich auch nicht nennen. Vielleicht verstehe ich nicht ganz, woran du dabei denkst. 
MfG
C.B.

----------


## trent666

Lieber Charles Brandon! 
Also ich bin zwar nicht als "schizoid" diagnostiziert, aber ganz sicher dass es bei mir in diese Richtung geht. Das weiß ich eigentlich schon seit ich ca. 17 bin, weil ich mich damals schon damit beschäftigt habe - und zwar weil ich nach einer Erklärung für mein "gefühltes Anderssein" suchte.
Habs aber dann jahrelang "stehenlassen". Momentan (mit 27) beschäftige ich mich wieder ziemlich intensiv damit - weil ich mit meinem derzeitigen Leben recht unzufrieden bin und etwas an mir selbst ändern will/muss.
Den Gang zum Psychiater hab ich bis jetzt gescheut - aber auch das schließe ich mittlerweile nicht mehr aus. 
Also bei mir sieht es so aus?  
Mindestens drei der folgenden Eigenschaften oder Verhaltensweisen müssen vorliegen:  1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;
Ist zutreffend. Musik - Machen und mich in einen anderen geistigen Zustand zu versetzen sind die einzigen Dinge die mir Freude bereiten.  2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt;
Trifft eher zu. Auch ich kann mich mittlerweile sehr gut verstellen. Ich bin freundlich, relativ zurückhaltend nach außen hin. Kann gut zuhören. Lachen tu ich fast nie. Vor allem herzhaftes Lachen gibts bei mir nicht.
Einige haben mich schon gefragt warum ich immer so "böse" oder "traurig" schaue - auch wenn ich grade innerlich keineswegs wütend oder traurig gewesen bin.   3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken;
Trifft auch zu. Ich kann Gefühle eine zeitlang vorspielen wenn es notwendig ist oder wenn ich meine, dass man das von mir erwartet. Aber so "in einem Zug" von innen nach Aussen gelangen sie nie.   4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;
Trifft eher nicht zu. Auch hier stimme ich mit dir überein. Würde sogar sagen dass ich empfindlich auf Kritik reagiere (zumindest innerlich). Lob prallt eher ab.  5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen;
Trifft teilweise zu. Weniger Interesse als der Durchschnitt auf jeden Fall. Aber erstens komme ich aufgrund meiner Kontaktschwäche und meinen Ängsten schon gar nicht so weit - und zweitens muss dann aber wirklich alles passen damit ich das auch genießen kann.   6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind;
Stimmt teilweise. Die Dinge die mir wichtig sind mach ich alleine. Teamfähig bin ich nicht wirklich. Trotzdem sitze ich mit Leuten die ich halbwegs gut kenne schon gerne mal herum um mich zu betrinken.  7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;
Trifft sehr auf mich zu. Vor allem das ständige Grübeln über mich selbst, meine kreativen Ideen, meine Fehler usw. Ich kann sagen dass sich das bei mir vollkommen "verselbstständigt" hat. Das läuft im Hintergrund ab wie eine Platte die steckengeblieben ist. Auch wenn die äußere Situation nichts damit zu tun hat.  8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);
Engere Freunde hab ich momentan keine. Also es gibt wirklich nur ein paar mit denen ich was trinken gehen kann - aber auch da bin ich dann eher Schauspieler und lasse niemanden wirklich an mich ran oder auch nur im Entferntesten in meine Seele blicken.  9. deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das unabsichtlich.
Trifft auch zu, bzw. traf es früher mehr zu aber das sind eben Dinge die man lernen kann. Intuitives Gespür dafür ist eher schwach ausgeprägt würd ich mal sagen. 
Genrell muss ich sagen dass ich kein Freund von Schubladen - Denken bin und ich glaube das sich viele Diagnose - Kriterien oft vermischen. Auch ich sehe genauso Elemente vom Asperger Syndrom bei mir.  
Was mich bei dem ganzen interessieren würde wären folgende Fragen: 
Würde man quasi eine Gerade mit 2 Polen von "Normalität" bis "hochgradig schizoid" ziehen würde - wo würde ich da stehen?
Wieviel Prozent sind es wirklich die ähnlich ticken und ähnliche komische Probleme haben? 
Gibt es viell. sogar mehrere im direkten Bekanntenkreis und man weiß es nicht wirklich...?
Was kann man tun um den Zustand zu verbessern? (Damit meine ich die eindeutig negativen Aspekte davon - es gibt ja auch einige positive Aspekte finde ich!) 
@ Charles Brandon:
Also von deinen vagen Beschriebungen her würde ich schon sagen dass ich da ähnlich bin - würde aber gerne mehr erfahren um einen "Gegencheck" zu machen. 
lg

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Trent666! 
Bitte etwas Geduld. Arbeitsbedingt habe ich im Moment wenig Zeit und kann mich nicht so gut konzentrieren. In den nächsten Tagen antworte ich. 
Gruß
- C -

----------


## lore80

habe mir hier ein paar eurer antworten durchgelesen. alle wäre etwas viel gewesen.
warum ich schreibe:
seit etwas über 1 Jahr befinde ich mich in einer "beziehung" mit einem mann der unter einer schizoiden PS leidet. diese beziehung ist für ihn eine reine freundschaft wie er sagt. es unterscheidet sich allerdings kaum von einer klassischen beziehung. mein größtes problem mit ihm ist seine abneigung gegen nähe. ich habe das gefühl mit zunhmender häufigkeit die wir uns sehen läßt die körperliche nähe nach. wir sehen uns inzwischen fast täglich. zu beginn haben wir uns nur ca. 1 mal die woche gesehen. hat da jemand erfahrungen oder gibt es hier betroffene die etwas dazu sagen können?

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Folks, 
schade, dass die Diskussion so abrupt abgebrochen ist. Ich finde da hat der Charles Brandon ein sehr interessantes Türchen aufgemacht. 
Mich ereilte letzten Sommer die Diagnose Schizoide Persönlichkeit. 
Zuvor wurde ich auf Aspergersyndrom abgecheckt. Und das mit 47 Jahren!
Und davor sollte ich eine Nazisstische Persönlichkeit sein. 
Nun, diese neue Diagnose, die hat ganz schön Licht meine dunkle Seele gebracht!
Jetzt verstehe ich mein Leben! Jetzt kann ich alles verstehen. 
Mehr schreibe ich jetzt nicht. Ich habe zuvor so ein tolles Posting verfasst. Und als ich es abschicken wollte................
Keine Ahnung.  
Liebe Grüße und herzlichen Dank für die Aufnahme in diesem Forum,
Herbert

----------


## Falke

Hallo Zenon, Hallo Charles, 
wollt ihr daran was ändern, oder euch nur darüber austauschen? Wenn ihr im Eigentlichen zufrieden und im Reinen seit, dann klingt das für mich gerade nach ein wenig Selbstmitleid und Langeweile. Bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen, aber es kommt gerade bei mir so an, wenn ich mir eure Zeilen so durchlese. Ich schaue auch immer gerne im Internet nach Info`s, wenn bei mir mal wieder was schief läuft oder ich mich schlecht fühle - manchmal hilft es, manchmal macht es mir aber auch Angst. Grundsätzlich finde ich euch mit euren Problemchen nicht besonders ungewöhnlich, lediglich vielleicht etwas gelangweilt und antriebslos - das kann aber auch einfach nur Faulheit sein. Wenn es euch stört, dann prbiert doch mal was anderes aus, was euch so richtig widerstrebt und das macht mal so richtig oft, vielleicht muss da oben bei euch nur mal wieder ein Neurotransmitter "entkalkt" werden ;-)))))))) 
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch alles Gute weiterhin 
FAlke

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Falke, hallo alle Anderen,
erst einmal etwas zu Begrifflichkeiten in diesem Thread. Schizoide Persönlichkeiten haben das Problem sich zurückgesetzt zu fühlen und sind darüber hinaus sehr irritierbar. Deshalb fände ich es besser, wenn du solche Vergleiche in anderen Threads äussern könntest. 
Hier eine interessante Seite zum Thema Schizoide Persönlichkeit. Schizoide Persnlichkeitsstrung 
Nun zum Thema Antriebsarmut/Antriebsverlust:
In der depressiven Phase kann es zu Antriebsverlust kommen. Das kann soweit gehen, dass man von Katatonie spricht. 
Das heißt: Die Person erscheint wie eingefroren. Sie bewegt sich nicht mehr, reagiert nicht mehr auf Reize von aussen, sie ist aber wach. Die Person nimmt selbständig keine Nahrung mehr auf und geht nicht mehr zur Toilette.  Katatonie 
Soviel zum Thema Antriebsverlust.  
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Charles Brandon

Liebe Leute! 
Herbert K hat mich freundlicherweise angeschrieben, so daß ich den Weg ins Forum zurückfand. Nur mit Mühe konnte ich mein Paßwort wiederfinden. - Vor zweieinhalb Jahren begann ich diesen Thread und zog mich dann zurück. Das plötzliche Schweigen ist nicht untypisch, weil das Beschäftigen mit dem Thema relativ anstrengend ist. In anderen Foren ist es mir auch passiert. 
Ich hatte mich vor 15-20 Jahren erschöpfend (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) mit Schizoider Persönlichkeitsstörung und Autismus beschäftigt - also mit mir selbst, darüber hinaus aber auch sehr generell. Eigentlich war das Thema abgeschlossen, bei unverändertem Zustand. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, warum ich im Dezember 2008 das Thema doch noch einmal aufgriff. Einige Monate vorher war meine Mutter gestorben, was wohl zu einer Verschärfung der ohnehin bestehenden "Sinnkrise" führte. Außerdem ging es mir körperlich nicht gut, was mir das Arbeiten schwer machte. Meine Eltern waren, abgesehen vom Arbeitsplatz, meine einzige Verbindung zur Außenwelt. (Mein Vater lebt noch.) 
 Ich habe noch einmal meine eigenen Beiträge gelesen. Erstaunlich, was ich da alles geschrieben habe. Im Laufe der Jahre ändert man manchmal Einschätzungen und Sichtweisen, aber in diesem Fall sehe ich alles noch so wie damals. Im Prinzip hat sich nichts geändert. 
 Es gibt allerdings doch eine entscheidende Veränderung in meinem Leben: Unser Betrieb wurde geschlossen, so daß ich nicht mehr arbeiten muß. Dank einer glücklichen Regelung bin ich nicht arbeitslos, sondern "arbeitsbefreit" bei Weiterzahlung des Lohnes (kann ich hier nicht weiter erläutern). So weit so gut. Der offensichtliche Nachteil ist, daß ich jetzt Unmengen an nicht sinnvoll genutzter Freizeit habe und daß mir nun auch noch die Kontakte am Arbeitsplatz fehlen. Ich treffe mich regelmäßig mit einigen früheren Kollegen, was angesichts meiner schizoiden Problematik ein Wunder ist. Ich weiß zwar nie so recht, worüber ich mit ihnen reden soll, aber irgendwie bringe ich die 1-2 Stunden dauernden Treffen ganz gut hinter mich. Nun sind das aber Menschen, die mich seit Jahren kennen. Zwanglose Gespräche mit Fremden sind weiterhin fast nicht möglich oder nur für wenige Minuten. 
 Ich habe sonst gar nichts Neues zu schreiben und kann eigentlich nur wiederholen. Den Schweregrad der Schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung mache ich vor allem an den *Folgen* fest, am Ausmaß des Alleineseins und am Ausmaß der Vereinsamung. "Alleinesein" ist der objektive Zustand - niemand ist da. "Vereinsamung" ist dagegen das innere Gefühl des Verlassenseins. Es gibt schizoide oder auch nichtschizoide Menschen, die immer alleine sind und sich trotzdem nicht einsam fühlen. Anderen Menschen erscheinen sie zwar einsam, aber sie selbst sind ganz zufrieden. Eigentlich gehört dieser selbstzufriedene Zustand zur schizoiden Persönlichkeit, sie _wollen_ ja gar keine Kontakte, heißt es, aber ganz so einfach sind die Dinge nicht. Ich denke, es hängt viel davon ab, wie weit jemand imstande ist, die Leere im Leben mit anderen Dingen zu füllen, mit irgendeiner Aufgabe oder wenigstens mit einer sinnfreien Beschäftigung, die dem Betreffenden Befriedigung verschafft. Wenn es nicht gelingt, die fehlenden menschlichen Kontakte zu kompensieren, erst dann ist die schizoide Persönlichkeit wirklich eine "Störung" im Leben. 
 Leider gehöre ich zu denen ohne Kompensation. Ohne Arbeit fehlt mir nun endgültig jeder "Sinn" - oder sagen wir, es fehlt einfach eine Beschäftigung, um die Zeit zu füllen. Ich müßte mir irgendeine Aufgabe suchen, aber das scheitert hautpsächlich an meiner extremen Menschenscheu. Das _Ausmaß_ der Schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung hindert mich daran, eine Kompensation zu finden. Die Unlösbarkeit des Dilemmas fasse ich in dem Satz zusammen, den ich hier wiederhole:  * Es ist nicht schön, immer alleine zu sein, aber nicht alleine zu sein, ist noch schwerer zu ertragen. 
-----*  Nachtrag: Schizoiderweise habe ich die geltenden sozialen Normen und Konventionen mißachtet und den Gruß vergessen, was ich hiermit nachhole:  *Schönen Gruß*
C.B.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Selbstheilung, 
grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber es gibt den Typ Mensch welcher wirklich einfach "nur" sehr faul ist und sich gerne gehen lässt und dabei auch noch jammert und dann gibt es eben Menschen, die sind wirklich antriebslos, weil sie sich in einem depressiven Zustand befinden. 
Mir ist - ehrlich gesagt - gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der Thread schon 2008 eröffnet wurde *ähm*! 
Dieser war irgendwie so sachlich zu lesen, dass ich mich damit schwer getan hatte, Charles als wirklich betroffen zu sehen und habe es stattdessen als eine theoretische sachliche Beschäftigung dieses Zustandes gedeutet. 
Aber nach der Antwort von ihm, von heute, bin ich doch sehr betroffen und es tut mir sehr leid, dass ich es so fehlinterpretiert habe. 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Falke

Hallo Herbert, 
es sollte nicht abwertent rüberkommen, das war nicht meine Absicht. Nach der neuen Nachricht von Charles, ist es sehr deutlich, dass es ihm tatsächlich so geht. 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Falke

Hallo Charles, 
ich habe Deinen "Post" erst völlig falsch interpretiert und ich wollte Deine Problematik nicht banalisieren, aber Du hattest so sachlich das "Thema" beschrieben, das ich nicht wusste, ob es wirklich ernst gemeint ist. 
Nach Deiner jetztigen Antwort, ist es sehr klar, dass Du wirklich sehr damit zu kämpfen hast und ich wünschte, ich/wir könnten Dir helfen. Eine Frage beschäftigt mich aber dennoch sehr - hast Du denn nie eine Therapie gemacht? Das hast du zumindest nicht erwähnt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Gleichgesinnte gibt, wenn auch mit individueller Verschiedenheit dieser Symptomatik und Du musst ja nicht gleich mit Ihnen zusammenziehen ;-) 
Alles Liebe und melde Dich mal wieder - wenn Du magst :-) 
Falke

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Charles Brandon,  
es freut mich dich hier wieder zu lesen!
Deine Postings finde ich so intensiv und autentisch. 
Zum Thema Einsam sein kann ich garnicht sagen wo ich stehe. Ich weiß seit fast einem Jahr, dass ich schizoid bin. Und ich weiß, dass es stimmt. Weiterhin weiß ich, dass ich 44 Jahre lang Anpassen gespielt habe. Bis 2007 mein Schicksal den Zeigefinger hob und mich aus meinem Angepasstsein heraus riss. Jetzt kommt es mir so vor als würden sich die schizoiden Attribute in mir entfalten wie eine Blume die mal wieder Sonne und Wasser bekommt. Als müßte ich etwas nachholen.
Alleinsein ist für mich wie tief Luftholen. Ich fühle mich dann bei mir. Niemand der mich irritiert.
Niemand dessen Verhalten bei mir das Gefühl des Zurückgesetztseins auslöst. Und zu guter letzt
niemand der zu mir sagt: "Ich kann dich einfach nicht durchschauen, ich weiß nicht was ich von dir halten soll."
44 Jahre lang war ich der an dem Ignoranten ihre Engstirnigkeit ausgelebt haben. Ich habe immer geschwiegen. Denn ich hatte nie was zu sagen. Schweigen ist Gold.
Ich denke, dass ich nicht gesört bin. Mein Etikett ist die Schizoide Persönlichkeit.  
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Falke!   

> Eine Frage beschäftigt mich aber dennoch sehr - hast Du denn nie eine Therapie gemacht? Das hast du zumindest nicht erwähnt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Gleichgesinnte gibt, wenn auch mit individueller Verschiedenheit dieser Symptomatik und Du musst ja nicht gleich mit Ihnen zusammenziehen ;-)

 Ich habe nie eine Therapie gemacht. Vor ungefähr 25 Jahren versuchte ich den _Ansatz_ zu einer stationären Therapie, aber die kommunikativen Hürden waren so hoch, daß ich sie schizoiderweise nicht nehmen konnte. Es scheiterte u.a. daran, daß die Krankenkasse nicht zahlen wollte, aber auch daran, daß die ins Auge gefaßte Klinik unerfüllbare Forderungen erhob, die vom Patienten schon eine Art Selbstheilung erforderten. 
Ich glaube nicht mehr an Therapie. In einem früheren Beitrag schrieb ich, daß es eigentlich nur darum gehen könnte, soziale Verhaltensweisen _anzutrainieren_ - trotz fehlender Lust auf soziale Kontakte. Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung ist fast nicht therapierbar, weil ja die Betroffenen das, was sie tun sollen, nicht tun wollen. 
Natürlich weiß ich, daß es besser wäre, wenn es anders wäre, aber das ist nur eine theoretische Erkenntnis. Andererseits: Wenn das _antrainierte_ soziale Verhalten dazu führen würde, daß ich fehlende menschliche Kontakte wenigstens kompensieren könnte, dann wäre solch ein Training doch sinnvoll. Aber ich würde es nicht schaffen. 
"Gleichgesinnte" habe ich eigentlich noch nie getroffen, im richtigen Leben sowieso nicht, aber nicht einmal im Internet. Gleichartige Störung ist wahrscheinlich keine ausreichende Basis für längeren Kontakt, von "Beziehung" ganz zu schweigen. (Vielleicht gilt das besonders für schizoide Gleichartigkeit?) Aber davon abgesehen, bin ich noch nie jemanden begegnet, bei dem die *Folgen* der Schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung dermaßen ausgeprägt waren. 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es relativ wenige Schizoide, die _wissen_, daß sie schizoid sind. Auch das erschwert das Finden von "Gleichgesinnten". 
Schönen Gruß
C.B.

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Herbert! 
Im Jahr 2007 gab es also ein Ereignis, das dich aus der bisherigen Bahn warf. Es klingt, als ob du heute _mit_ dem Etikett "Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung" glücklicher bist als ohne. Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, denn viele Menschen sind froh, wenn sie endlich eine Bezeichnung für ihren Zustand gefunden haben. Es heißt zwar, man soll sich selbst nicht in eine Schublade stecken, aber manche Leute fühlen sich darin wohler als außerhalb.   

> Jetzt kommt es mir so vor als würden sich die schizoiden Attribute in mir entfalten wie eine Blume die mal wieder Sonne und Wasser bekommt. Als müßte ich etwas nachholen.

 Wenn man sich intensiv mit dem Thema befaßt, kann es dazu führen, daß man sich noch zusätzlich hineinsteigert. Das ist mir auch passiert. In meinem Fall war es eine vorübergehende Erscheinung. Heute sehe ich die Dinge - also vor allem mich selbst - etwas abgeklärter, nicht ohne Selbstironie.   

> Ich denke, dass ich nicht gesört bin. Mein Etikett ist die Schizoide Persönlichkeit.

 Wenn du einigermaßen zufrieden bist, bist du ja auch nicht "gestört", mögen die anderen denken, was sie wollen. Ich muß aber ehrlicherweise - und trotz Abgeklärtheit - zugeben, daß ich unzufrieden bin, und das liegt hauptsächlich an der *fehlenden Kompensation*. Durch die Unmenge an Freizeit infolge der "Arbeitsbefreiung" wird das Problem erst richtig akut - besser gesagt: _erneut_ akut.  * Solange ich alleine bin, bin ich mich nicht einsam. Einsam fühle ich mich erst unter Menschen.* 
Ich suche normalerweise keine Orte auf, zu denen andere Leute zu zweit oder in Gruppen gehen. Ich gehe nicht ins Kino, Theater, Restaurant, zu Vorträgen, Wanderungen, Führungen und dergleichen. Ich verreise auch nicht (mehr). Die *fehlende Kompensation* liegt zum großen Teil darin, daß ich alle diese Dinge nicht tue, die ich theoretisch ganz gerne tun würde. An einen richtigen "Sinn im Leben" muß man also gar nicht denken, sondern an das ganz normale Alltagsleben. Insofern wird mein Leben durch die Störung doch ziemlich gestört. 
Schönen Gruß
C.B.

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Folks, hallo Charles, 
für mich steht seit meiner Kindheit fest, dass dieses Leben dem Zweck dient mich zu finden.
Und so sehe ich das was mit mir passiert überwiegend positiv. Allerdings scheint es mir als habe ich die Jahre zuvor sehr weit über meine Ressoucen hinweg und an mir vorbei gelebt. 
Die Zeichen gab es jedoch schon, nur erkannte ich sie nicht. So entschied ich mich 1994 nur noch Nachtdienst zu machen. Das ermöglichte es mir in Teilzeit zu arbeiten. Und es entschuldigte meine fehlenden sozialen Kontakte. 
Stellt euch vor es kommen Eltern zu euch und sagen: Unser Kind ist eine Schizoide Persönlichkeit. Wie sollen wir es erziehen?
Ich würde ihnen nicht dazu raten es an den vorherrschenden Konventionen orientiert zu tun.
Was ist denn an dem, was die Gesunden tuen so vorbildlich? 
Ich finde nicht viel. 
Für mich stehen Verständnis, Toleranz und Achtsamkeit an erster Stelle. So übe ich mich darin für mich Verständnis zu haben, tolerant zu mir zu sein und mich zu achten. Damit ist mein Leben ausgefüllt. Somit scheint das schizoid sein für mich sehr passend. Auch wenn ich im Moment nicht wirklich sagen kann, dass es mir gut geht.
Es ist für mich sehr wichtig, dass ich vieles in meinem Leben erkennen konnte. Dann kann ich beruhigt irgendwann mal abtreten. 
Bis dahin leben ich das was die Psychiatriefachwelt neidvoll an uns erkennt, Intuition.
Davon habe ich genug. 
Nicht genug habe ich an Verstand dafür warum Intuition nichts Gescheites sein soll.  
Und ebenso daran, dass das mit den Gefühlen gut sein soll. Wenn die Menschheit sachlicher wäre,
dann gäbe es weniger Probleme, denke ich. Denn Hass, Neid und Mißgunst kenne ich nicht.
Deswegen beneide ich auch niemanden um sein Gefühlsleben. 
Jetzt sitze ich bestimmt schon 90 Minuten an diesem Posting. Scheinbar habe ich doch was zu sagen. 
Gute Nacht, liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Herbert K

PS: Das mit dem gelassener werden, ist ebenso etwas was mir für mich sehr gefällt.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Charles, 
es gibt Punkte, die Du nennst, die ich auch kenne und sogar gerne lebe - grundsätzlich bin ich aber wohl eher der extrovertierte Typ. Allerdings bin ich mit meinen 40 Jahren doch schon viele Auf`s und Ab`s durchlaufen und mir ist bewusst, dass es in meinem Leben auch so bleiben wird. Ich denke, es ist egal, welche Form der psychischen Belastung das Leben, des Einen oder Anderen begleitet - wir alle müssen damit leben und das Beste daraus machen. Die reflektierten Menschen verstehen zwar viele Zusammenhänge besser und vor allem sich selbst, aber das macht es natürlich auch nicht unbedingt leichter - diese Erkenntnis! Das mit den Therapien ist wirklich keine einfache Sache, vor allem weil es genug "Unfähige" auf diesem Gebiet gibt. Manchmal kostet es eben Mühe, weil man "Einige/s" durchprobieren muss, irgendwann hat man dann auch Glück. Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle nicht so schnell aufgegeben. Und es gibt viele Therapeuten, die von den Kassen übernommen werden. Selbst wenn eine lange Wartezeit (was schon mal ein gutes Zeichen ist ;-) ) vorausgesagt wird, heißt das nicht, dass man so lange warten muss.   _"Ich glaube nicht mehr an Therapie. In einem früheren Beitrag schrieb ich, daß es eigentlich nur darum gehen könnte, soziale Verhaltensweisen anzutrainieren - trotz fehlender Lust auf soziale Kontakte. Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung ist fast nicht therapierbar, weil ja die Betroffenen das, was sie tun sollen, nicht tun wollen."_ 
DA muss ich wiedersprechen ;-). Das meinte ich, als ich sagte, dass es egal ist was du für seelische Diskrepanzen hast - es ist immer ein enormer Widerstand (Blockade, Lustlosigkeit, Antriebslosigkeit) vorhanden, den es gilt zu durchbrechen. Meine Wenigkeit hatte sowohl mit Panikattacken, als auch mit Depressionen zu kämpfen und im Grunde bleibt dies ja auch auf eine latente Art vorhanden. Es war wirklich anstrengend, mich in die Dinge hineinzubegeben, vor denen ich Angst hatte, oder mich in eine gesellige Runde zu begeben, obwohl ich innerlich tieftraurig und lustlos war. Meine Ängste waren generalisiert, aus diesem Grunde war es besonders schwierig, weil Du es nicht an EINER Sache dingfest machen konntest. Und die Depressionen sind aufgrund zwischenmenschlicher Erfahrungen entstanden und mein Vertrauen in meine Mitmenschen war dahin. Aber ich hatte eben auch keine Lust mit diesem Zustand zu leben und mich derartig einzuschränken. Des Wegen bin ich diesen Weg dennoch gegangen und JA - mir neues Verhalten anzutrainieren, war der Einzige Weg wieder ein schöneres Leben zu führen. 
Ich finde nicht, das du dich mit der Symptomatik abfinden musst. Zumindest lese ich in Deinen Zeilen heraus, dass da wohl ein Wunsch ist :-). Gib dich nicht auf! Vielleicht findest du ja einen 50/50 Weg. Du sollst ja nicht auf die Dinge verzichten, die eigentlich als angenehm empfindest, aber eben auch ein wenig von der anderen Seite genießen können. Ich denke, das es dir mehr Freude bereiten würde, wenn du das punktuell selbst entscheiden könntest und nicht Deine "Krankheit"! 
Vielleicht denkst du einfach noch mal drüber nach, du hast doch nur dieses eine Leben :-) 
Alles Liebe 
Falke

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Falke!   

> Ich finde nicht, das du dich mit der Symptomatik abfinden musst. Zumindest lese ich in Deinen Zeilen heraus, dass da wohl ein Wunsch ist :-). Gib dich nicht auf! Vielleicht findest du ja einen 50/50 Weg. Du sollst ja nicht auf die Dinge verzichten, die eigentlich als angenehm empfindest, aber eben auch ein wenig von der anderen Seite genießen können. Ich denke, das es dir mehr Freude bereiten würde, wenn du das punktuell selbst entscheiden könntest und nicht Deine "Krankheit"!

 Ich werde keine Therapie machen. Das ist für einen Schizoiden viel zu anstrengend. Schon der Versuch, eine Therapie zu organisieren, setzt allzu hohe kommunikative Hürden. 
Vor einigen Monaten hatte mich der Hausarzt wegen diffuser Gehbeschwerden zum Neurologen überwiesen. Außerdem hatte ich massive Einschlafstörungen. Beim Neurologen kam tatsächlich meine schizoide Problematik zur Sprache, weil er nachhakte. Er erkannte wohl das Ausmaß der Störung, das ich, wie schon erwähnt, vor allem an den *Folgen* festmache, nämlich an der fast totalen _Menschenferne_ (um das Wort "Vereinsamung" zu vermeiden). Der Neurologe hätte gerne an dem Punkt angesetzt, aber ich sagte, das sei aussichtslos. Er wollte dann dem Hausarzt vorschlagen, entweder physiotherapeutische Maßnahmen zu ergreifen oder bestimmte Medikamente zu verabreichen. Auf den Gedanken wäre ich auch ohne Neurologen gekommen, aber ich wollte beides nicht. Die Medikamente wären "leichte" Psychopharmaka gewesen, die ich grundsätzlich ablehne. Zum Physiotherapeuten zu gehen, widerstrebt aber auch schon meinem schizoiden Naturell. Jedenfalls hatte der Besuch beim Neurologen zur Folge, daß ich überhaupt nicht mehr zurück zum Hausarzt ging, weil ich keine Lust hatte, mit ihm über meine schizoide Störung zu sprechen. Außerdem lehnte ich ja beide Behandlungsvorschläge ab, was ich aber auch nicht mündlich vortragen wollte. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Was Therapieversuche anbelangt, bin ich ein hoffnungsloser Fall. *Es bekommt mir nicht, über mich zu sprechen.* (Sowohl die diffusen Gehbeschwerden als auch die massiven Einschlafstörungen sind mittlerweise ohne Behandlung _halbwegs_ besser geworden.) 
Mit meinem Zustand habe ich mich einigermaßen abgefunden. Durch die plötzliche "Arbeitsbefreiung" (schon seit über einem Jahr) wurde allerdings das Problem der *fehlenden Kompensation* noch einmal akut; es fällt mir schwer, die Zeit zu füllen. Aber mittlerweile habe ich mich auch daran gewöhnt. Je weniger körperliche Beschwerden mich plagen, desto leichter ertrage ich die Langeweile des Lebens. Ein glückliches Leben ist es freilich nicht, aber auch kein völlig unglückliches. 
Schönen Gruß
- C -

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Selbstheilung, hallo Folks, 
vielen Dank für dein sehr offenes und verständnisvolles Posting.
Antriebslosigkeit habe ich über 10 Jahre lang, als Mitarbeiter in einer Psychiatrie, bei den Patienten dort erlebt. Sowohl bei Depression, wo man es Antriebslosigkeit nennt, oder bei den Psychosen, wo man von Negativsymptomatik oder Schizophrenem Residuum spricht.
Dann kam es zu mir. Um über meine Antriebslosigkeit zu schreiben muß ich mein Schamgefühl überwinden. Und das kann ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht. Aber ich kann gerne ein Beispiel aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz berichten. 
Eine Frau, sie hat die bipolar affektife Störung (Manisch-Depressiv), war meist in ihren schwerden depressiven Phasen im Krankenhaus. In dieser Zeit hatte sie eine katatone Phase. 
Das bedeutete, dass sie sich nicht mehr bewegte (sie regte sich überhaupt nicht). Sie stand im Stationsflur starr wie in Wachs gegossen. Sie sprach nicht mehr und reagierte nicht auf Reize.
In diesen Phasen mußte sie künstlich ernährt und werden und brauchte Inkontinenzversorgung.
Sie ging auch nicht auf die Toilette. Sie mußte gelagert werden, damit sie keine Druckstellen bekam.
Wenn sie nach ein paar Wochen wieder aus dieser depressive Phase heraus war, dann unterhielt sie die ganze Station mit ihren Späßen. 
Irgendetwas zu tun kostet für mich immer Überwindung. Manchmal entscheide ich mich zu etwas (zB: das Haus zu verlassen um einzukaufen) dann Übekommt mich eine Düsterniss die ich kaum beschreiben kann. In meinem Bauch verkrampft sich alles, mein Kopf ist total leer, ich fühle mich ohnmächtig und schwer. Diese Situation kann ich willentlich nicht handhaben. In dieser Situation habe ich fast keine Macht über mich und bin auch nicht in der Lage mir etwas anzutun.  
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Charles, 
was für eine Verbindung hast du zu deinem Namengeber?
Ich bin einfach nur neugierig. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Herbert!   

> was für eine Verbindung hast du zu deinem Namengeber? Ich bin einfach nur neugierig.

 Gute Frage.  :Smiley:  Es gibt keine Verbindung zum historischen Charles Brandon, er war mir bestimmt nicht ähnlich. 
Normalerweise sollte  man im Internet für jedes Forum einen anderen Namen wählen, damit keine ungewollten Querverbindungen hergestellt werden können. Absichtliche Verknüpfungen über alle Plattformen mit sogenannten "Freunden", wie sie heutzutage über Facebook, Twitter usw. üblich sind, gehen mir total gegen den schizoiden Strich. Ich benutze weder Facebook noch Twitter, und seit man sich bei Youtube mit dem Google-Account anmelden muß, den ich gar nicht habe, benutze ich Youtube nur noch passiv, wenn überhaupt. 
Ich habe mir also nur irgendeinen Namen ausgesucht. Wenn es _doch_ einen entfernten Zusammenhang mit mir gibt, liegt er darin, daß ich Charles Brandon überhaupt kenne. Das liegt daran, daß Geschichte zu meinen wenigen Interessensgebieten gehört, vor allem englische und französische. Ich habe mehrere tausend Bücher. 
An Charles Brandon fasziniert mich, daß er es schaffte - und das trotz einer schweren Krise - sein Leben lang der einzige Freund von Henry VIII zu sein. Im Gegensatz zu mir hatten die beiden also einen *Freund*.  
Schönen Gruß
- C -

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Charles, 
vielen Dank. Geschichte ist für mich auch etwas interessant. Ich würde gerne viel mehr über das einfache Volk erfahren.
Mit den Internetforen habe ich es auch nicht so sehr. Facebook und co. sind mir zu anstrengend. 
Bei wer-kennt-wen bin ich noch "Mitglied". Jedoch ein ganz stilles. Dort war ich eine Zeit lang in einem Aspergerforum. Die sachliche Art  der Aspies zu schreiben hat mir ganz gut getan.
Das Problem waren da allerdings die Eltern der Aspies. Sie reagierten in ihren Postings oft sehr emotional. Deshalb bin dort wieder rausgegangen. 
Zum Thema Freunde: Das ist für mich noch etwas Brisant. Denn ab und zu denke ich, dass ich gerne einen hätte - nur weiß ich, dass ich eine Freundschaft nicht unterhalten kann. Selbst den Kontakt zu meinen Elter kann ich nur schwer aufrecht erhalten. Sie leiden sehr darunter. Sie leben 140 Km entfernt von mir und wir telefonieren ab und an. Da ist so ein Impuls in mir wieder zu ihnen zu ziehen, doch das irritiert mich wiederum. Vielleicht klärt sich ja das mit der Zeit.  
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Charles Brandon

> Hallo Charles, 
> da habe ich doch jetzt eine leise Sehnsucht bei Dir festgestellt.  
> Freundschaft ist ja ein Gefühl von menschlicher "Verbundenheit". Etwas, was für Menschen mit eher auch autistischer Symptomatik, ein "Riesenschritt" ist. 
> Folgende Geschichte möchte ich Dir dazu erzählen. Eine Freundin von mir betreute einen Menschen, bei dem Asperger Autismus diagnostiziert war. Irgendwann war Besuch da mit einem autistischem Kind. Meine Freundin berichtete darüber, dass sich zwischen diesen beiden Menschen sofort eine besondere Ebene des stillschweigenden "Verstehens" entwickelte. Etwas, zu dem "Normalos" keinen Zugang hatten.
> Hast Du in Deinem Leben denn schon mal Kontakt (im real life) zu anderen Autisten gehabt?  
> Liebe Grüße 
> Selbstheilung

 Hallo Selbstheilung! 
Im richtigen Leben hatte ich keinen Kontakt zu Menschen mit Autismus. Eine Zeitlang war ich Mitglied im Bundesverband "Hilfe für das autistische Kind", aber nur passiv. Selbst dort, wo ich _vielleicht_ "Gleichgesinnte" getroffen hätte, habe ich mich nicht blicken lassen. 1994 war ich aber beim Kongreß "Autismus und Familie", der vom Bundesverband in Baunatal bei Kassel organisiert wurde. Das war ganz interessant, aber ich habe dort mit niemandem gesprochen. Nur auf der Rückfahrt im Bus nach Kassel wurde ich von der Mutter eines autistischen Kindes angesprochen, so daß sich ein kurzes Gespräch nicht vermeiden ließ. 
Im Internet habe ich dagegen etliche Menschen getroffen, die irgendwo auf dem "autistischen Spektrum" diagnostiziert wurden oder sich selbst dazurechneten. In einem früheren Beitrag schrieb ich schon, daß ich mich in meinen Anfangsjahren im Internet, etwa ab 1993, fast nur im Autismus-Bereich aufhielt. Das waren damals hauptsächlich Mailinglists und IRC-Channel.  Dabei habe ich gelernt, daß Menschen mit dem gleichen Etikett "Autismus" oder "Asperger" sehr verschieden sein können. Ich habe wohl über 200 Betroffene virtuell getroffen, aber nie hatte ich den Eindruck, daß jemand wie ich war. Darunter gab es aber überhaupt nur ein oder zwei, die sich selbst als "überwiegend schizoid" ansahen. Fast alle Menschen mit Aspergersyndrom erkennen sich in der Beschreibung der Schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung _nicht_ wieder. *Was ähnlich zu sein scheint, ist noch lange nicht gleich.* 
Viele Dinge, die ich eigentlich gerne täte, tu ich nicht, weil ich sie nicht alleine tun mag. Ich bin nicht gerne "alleine unter Menschen". Es stört mich, wenn mein Alleinesein auffällt und wenn man mich möglicherweise für "einsam" hält. Genaugenommen ist das ein _nicht-schizoider_ Zug, denn eigentlich sollte es mir egal sein. 
Wenn ich also jemanden hätte, mit dem ich Dinge gemeinsam unternehmen könnte, die ich alleine nicht tun mag, dann wäre es schon eine große Erleichterung. Das ist offensichtlich nicht der Wunsch nach einer Beziehung, sondern mehr die Idee eines "Begleitservices", am liebsten ohne gegenseitige Hausbesuche. Die Idee ist vielleicht gar nicht so übel. Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es andere Menschen mit der gleichen Idee, wenn auch nicht viele. Aber der Versuch, den Gedanken zu realisieren, setzt schon allzu hohe Hürden. 
Schönen Gruß
- C -

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Herbert! 
Interessant finde ich, daß du dich auch eine Zeitlang in Autismuskreisen aufgehalten hast. Da haben wir eine Gemeinsamkeit. Aber trotz mancher Ähnlichkeiten im Verhalten ist die Denkweise von Aspies und Schizoiden doch recht unterschiedlich; das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Die Eltern von autistischen Kindern sind in der Tat noch ein besonderes Problem. 
--- 
Denkst du bei Gesprächen mit anderen Leuten auch immer "Warum erzählt er mir das belanglose Zeug?"  Und hoffst du auch immer, daß er bald verschwinden möge? 
Bemerken die Leute mein Desinteresse? Die meisten nicht. Ich bemühe mich um Höflichkeit, sage ab und zu "ja, ja" oder ganz kurze Sätze und hoffe, daß er endlich mit dem Gerede aufhört.  
Wenn ich einen sehr schlechten Tag habe, wirke ich vielleicht von Anfang an distanziert und unfreundlich, aber das kommt selten vor. Wer mich immer nur kurz trifft, zum Beispiel bei der Begrüßung am Morgen, findet mich wahrscheinlich freundlich. Ich _bin_ ja auch freundlich, stets hilfsbereit. Man darf nur nicht versuchen, sich mit mir zu unterhalten. 
Es gibt allerdings Gespräche, bei denen es um ernstere Dinge geht oder um Sachthemen, z.B. bei der Arbeit. Ich muß leider sagen, daß ich solche Gespräche _auch_ nicht gut führen kann.  
Es gibt eine Ausnahme. Es scheint Menschen zu geben, die mein reserviertes, distanziertes, sachbezogenes Verhalten schätzen (aber nicht durchschauen). Bei solchen Menschen habe ich gelegentlich erlebt, daß sie sich mit _ihren_ Problemen an mich wenden und um Rat fragen. Und da ich immer so sachbezogen bin, kann ich darauf ganz gut eingehen.  
Fehlt Schizoiden die Empathie? .... Nein, das ergibt sich daraus nicht. 
Schönen Gruß
- C -

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Charles, 
erst einmal sorry, dass ich das mit den Zitaten nicht hinbekomme. Dafür reicht meine Konzentration derzeit nicht.
So werde ich Sätze von dir, auf die ich eingehen möchte hier mit C: an Anfang, hereinkopieren.  
C: Denkst du bei Gesprächen mit anderen Leuten auch immer "Warum erzählt er mir das belanglose Zeug?" Und hoffst du auch immer, daß er bald verschwinden möge? 
Ja, so ist es bei mir auch. Und wenn jemand in meiner Näher herumjammert, dann zieht das mir jedes mal den Boden unter den Füßen weg. 
So meide ich Gespräche wo es nur geht! Manchmal brauche ich 4 Wochen bis ich es Umsetzen kann meine Eltern anzurufen. 
Aber das geht halt nicht immer gut. Manche Menschen scheint meine Distanziertheit regelrecht anzustacheln. Das hat dann regelrecht Mobbingcharakter. Ich kann mich in der Situation meist nicht wehren (Schweigen ist Gold). Und es fällt mir vielleicht lange Zeit später ein, dass die Vorwürfe ungerechtfertigt waren. Manchmal erst Jahre später.
Mein Desinteresse wird auch nicht bemerkt. Das kann ich jetzt gut verstehen. Denn das transportieren von Gefühlen ist nicht mein Ding. So denke ich auch, dass es sehr schwer ist mir gegenüber Vertrauen aufzubauen. Das funktioniert alles nach den Gesetzen der Kausalität. 
C: Es gibt eine Ausnahme. Es scheint Menschen zu geben, die mein reserviertes, distanziertes, sachbezogenes Verhalten schätzen (aber nicht durchschauen). Bei solchen Menschen habe ich gelegentlich erlebt, daß sie sich mit _ihren_ Problemen an mich wenden und um Rat fragen. Und da ich immer so sachbezogen bin, kann ich darauf ganz gut eingehen.  
Da muss ich dir auch zustimmen. Wenn es sachlich bleit, dann kann ich über vieles reden.
Ich habe einen Freund in Stockholm - also ein Schwede. Da ich kein schwedisch kann verständigen wir uns über englisch. Wir reden fast jeden Tag via Skype. Er hat eine multimorbide Persönlichkeitssache. Unsere Gespräche sind trocken wie Wüstensand. Wir kreieren ab und zu tolle Wortakrobatik, die mich sogar zum lachen bringt. Und es bleibt meist sachlich! 
Zu Empathie: Das bekomme ich schon hin, ich muss mich allerdings darauf einlassen. Ansonst kann ich besser Fettnäpfchen austreten. 
Zu Aspergersyndrom: Man dachte ja, das ich das habe. So wurde ich diesbezüglich ausgetestet.
Sogar ein MRT von meinem Kopf haben sie gemacht. Doch das war es nicht. Aber die Richtung war schon ganz gut. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Selbstheilung!   

> Dies ist nicht verwunderlich, da Du, wie jeder Mensch, einmalig bist.

 Ich meine das nicht wortwörtlich. Mir schwebt nur eine _relativ_ große Ähnlichkeit vor, eine Ähnlichkeit in der Denk- und Lebensweise. Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es solche Menschen, aber begegnet ist mir wissentlich keiner. Außerdem gehe ich realistischerweise davon aus, daß selbst mit einem Menschen höchstmöglicher Ähnlichkeit kein gemeinsamer Nenner zu finden wäre, abgesehen von einem zeitlich begrenzten Austausch über diese Ähnlichkeiten.   

> Small talk ist halt nicht so Dein Ding. Bei Deiner Beschreibung, den Umgang mit Gesprächen betreffend, kam mir der Begriff "Wortkarg" in den Sinn.

 Kann man so sagen. Leider ist Big Talk auch nicht mein Ding; manchmal ist dies das größere Problem.   

> Woran machst Du das "freundlich *sein*" bei Dir fest? Wenn Du anderen Menschen helfen kannst, erzeugt das dann bei Dir eher ein angenehmes Gefühl?

 Ich sage freundlich "Guten Tag!" und versuche, dabei zu lächeln. Wenn ich von einem Problem weiß, erkundige ich mich freundlich danach (in der Hoffnung, daß der "Gesprächs"partner mir keinen langen Vortrag hält). Wenn mich jemand um Hilfe bittet, helfe ich gerne. - Erzeugt Helfen ein angenehmes Gefühl? Ja. Auch für Schizoide ist es angenehmer, als freundlich und hilfsbereit zu gelten. Es ist wichtig, Pluspunkte zu sammeln, um etwaige Minuspunkte auszugleichen, die vielleicht erst später sichtbar werden. - Ich ahne, daß meine Sichtweise nicht als freundlich _sein_ angesehen wird, sondern höchstens als freundlich _erscheinen wollen_, aber für mich ist das kein wesentlicher Unterschied. Wenn die Leute _mir_ mit formaler Freundlichkeit (oder sagen wir: Höflichkeit) begegnen, bin ich zufrieden, sie müssen nicht unbedingt freundlich _sein_.   

> Was Du mit durchschauen meinst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Sie schätzen doch etwas an Dir, was auch Deinem Naturell entspricht.

 Ja, einige Menschen schätzen mich wohl als ruhenden Pol. Was sie nicht erkennen, ist, daß dahinter eine tiefe psychische Störung steckt. Wer mich etwas länger kennt, wird merken, daß ich "ungewöhnlich" bin, wahrscheinlich gehemmt und kontaktarm und daß ich fast keine Gesprächsthemen habe, aber das ganze Ausmaß der Störung, mein absolutes Alleinesein, sehen sie nicht.   

> Woran erkennst Du bei Dir empathische Empfindungen?

 Manche Menschen tun mir schon leid. Ich rege mich auch über Unrecht auf, das anderen Menschen widerfährt.   

> Wenn es doch aber auch noch andere Menschen gibt, die ganz gern in Gesellschaft mit sich selbst sind, aber bei denen es auch Dinge gibt, die sie lieber zu zweit tun würden, worin besteht dann die unüberwindliche Hürde?

 Man findet die Menschen nicht. In der Vergangenheit hat es nicht völlig an Versuchen gefehlt, einen "Begleitpartner" zu finden, aber es hat nie auch nur ansatzweise geklappt. Im richtigen Leben erscheint es mir ganz unmöglich, weil ich das Ansinnen niemals vortragen und damit mich selbst beschreiben würde. Es gibt bestimmt nur wenige Menschen, die sich auf solch eine schweigsame "Zweckbeziehung" einlassen würden. Wenn überhaupt, findet man sie im Internet nach längerer schriftlicher Korrespondenz. Der kritische Moment ist dann das persönliche Kennenlernen. Die Gefahr ist groß, daß ich trotz der vorbereitenden Korrespondenz nicht hingehe. 
Bei meinem früheren Verkehr in Autismuskreisen hatte ich durchaus den Gedanken, eine geeignete Person zu finden. Es wäre sowieso daran gescheitert, daß damals fast keine Deutschen darunter waren und kein Mensch aus meiner Gegend. Aber es wäre eben auch daran gescheitert, daß niemand hinreichend ähnlich war und den gleichen Wunsch nach einer reinen Zweckbeziehung hegte. 
Ich bin jetzt 61 Jahre alt, bald bin ich Rentner. Die letzten paar Jahre wird es dann wohl weitergehen wie bisher. Ich möchte mich auch nicht mehr emotional anstrengen. 
Schönen Gruß
- C -

----------


## Herbert K

Ich möchte mich auch nicht mehr emotional anstrengen. 
Was für ein Satz. Er beschreibt meine Situation total.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Selbstheilung, 
natürlich möchte ich nicht anmaßend rüberkommen, wenn es um meine Ansicht der Antriebslosigkeit geht, das liegt nicht in meinem Naturell. Du hast mit allem völlig recht, allerdings kenne ich Menschen, bei denen es tatsächlich wirklich nur Faulheit ist - sie sagen mir auch, dass sie sich in ihrem Leben sehr wohl fühlen und wirken auch sonst nicht verstimmt auf mich. Naja, die sitzen eben gerne vor dem Fernseher etc....und entweder ist es zu warm draußen, oder zu kalt oder sonst irgendwas, warum es so doch bequemer ist. Aber ja, es kann natürlich sein, dass sich bei diesem Menschen eine verkappte seelische Verstimmung versteckt und sie grundsätzlich eben nicht glücklich sind mit ihrem Leben, da stimme ich Dir absolut zu. Aber da ist es eben schwierig dahinter zu kommen und ich möchte diese Menschen auch nicht bedrängen, wenn sie sich augenscheinlich wohl fühlen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Falke

Hallo Charles, 
ehrlich gesagt, finde ich, das Du trotz Deiner "Verstimmung" ;-)), sehr sympathisch rüber kommst und des Weiteren finde ich auch, dass Du doch hier im Forum recht offen bist. Zumindest ist es auch eine Art von Kontakt und das ist doch schon mal wunderbar. :-) 
Ich finde es schön, mich mit Dir auszutauschen, wenn auch -  ich nicht immer gleich antworte.  
Übrigens hast Du Dich schon mal mit Malen beschäftigt, ist auch eine tolle und füllende Aufgabe, die man ganz für sich alleine machen kann. Vor allem kann man dabei, zumindest ich (und ich bin bestimmt keine gute Malerin ;-)))) ) sehr gut entspannen. Naja und dann habe ich noch meinen Garten und darin rumzumuddeln ist wunderbar meditativ - Blumen und Pflanzen sind für mich auch Lebewesen, aber eben sehr still und trotzdem dankbar. 
Viele Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo, 
hier meine ganz persönliche Meinung (eigentlich ist sie ja immer ganz persönlich)
zu Thema "die Anderen". 
In meinem bisherigen Leben habe ich immer wieder Menschen getroffen die mit ihrem Geist und ihren Gefühlen bei Anderen verweilen. Das kann ich auch gut verstehen. Jedoch habe ich einen inneren Impuls, der mich auffordert zu erkennen um was es wirklich gegangen ist.
Deshalb übe ich mich  im "ich bleibe bei mir" sein, um die Verantwortung meines Handelns und die daraus resultierenden Folgen zu erkennen. Wenn ich nicht bei mir bleibe bekomme ich Stress.
Natürlich bin ich auch dafür verantwortlich, nur ist das meist schwerer zu erkennen.
Seit ich vermehrt, achtsam bezogen auf mich Selbst bin, verstehe ich menschliche Interaktionen immer besser im Sinne von Aktion und Reaktion (Kausalität). Das hilft mir mein Verhalten besser zu 
handhaben.
Würde ich das nicht so handhaben, dann wäre mein Leben ein einziger Stress.
Die Menschen, die sich gerne bei Anderen, (geistig, emotional) aufhalten und die so gerne sehen was da falsch läuft, die sind zu weit von der Selbstachtung entfernt. Dafür sehe ich auch einen Faktor. Es ist die eigene Minderwertigkeit.
Sie verhindert das genaue Hinschauen. Hinter jedem Verhalten eines Menschen arbeitet eine Motivation (Motiv). Doch meisthin haben wir die Anderen schon lange verurteilt bevor wir etwas wichtiges erkennen - die Motivation. 
Ich gehöre auch dazu! Aber ich fühle Erleichterung und auch Scham, wenn immer ich erkenne um was es wirklich gegangen ist.
Damit rege ich gerne mal zum Nachdenken an. 
Liebe Grüße.
Herbert

----------


## Falke

Hallo Herbert,  Dein Ansatz ist ganz bestimmt richtig, insbesondere weil Du  - korrigiere mich gerne, wenn ich falsch liege - gerade dabei bist zu lernen, Dich als Person zu schätzen, Dich lieben zu lernen und vor allem erst mal mit Dir ins Reine zu kommen. Dafür ist es sehr wichtig, sich selbst erst mal in den Focus zu stellen.  Ansonsten finde ich es aber eine ganz tolle Sache, wenn man mit sich selbst im Reinen ist oder zumindest für sich in der Lage ist, Distanzen (auf eigener Gefühlsebene) einzuhalten um sich selbst zu schützen und dem dem man helfen möchte - wenn man dann versucht anderen zu helfen und aus seinem eigenen Erfahrungsschatz  schöpfen kann. Es hat ganz und gar nicht etwas mit Minderwertigkeit oder Ablenkung von seinem Selbst zu tun - ich würde es eher als Nächstenliebe bezeichnen, in einer doch recht brutalen Welt mittlerweile. Wenn man selbst diese Tiefen durchlaufen ist, hat man ein tieferes Verständnis für das Innere, die Seele  und warum sollen davon nicht auch andere vielleicht profitieren? Viele wenden sich hier an dieses Forum, weil sie Gleichgesinnte suchen, oder Menschen die sie verstehen, oder einfach ein wenig Hilfe bekommen möchten.   Ich gebe Dir aber auch recht, es gibt bestimmt auch Menschen, die so von sich selbst ablenken möchten. Dennoch, denke ich, das auch diese gute Absichten haben - auch wenn sie dabei sich selbst vielleicht verdrängen.  Liebe Grüße  Falke

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo,   

> Daraus lese ich, dass bei Dir die Gegenwart anderer Menschen mit negativen Gefühlen verbunden ist. Du fühlst Dich dann "zurückgesetzt". Es ist so, als würdest Du erwarten, dass die anderen Menschen sich ein Werturteil über Dich bilden, die aber nur negativ ausfallen kann. Wünschen würdest Du Dir eher, dass die anderen Menschen gar nicht urteilen würden.

 Liebe Selbstheilung,
das Problem mit andern Menschen scheint mir zu sein, dass sie bei mir irritieren auslösen. Festgestellt habe ich das besonders bei Menschen die mir innerlich verunsichert erscheinen.
Das Thema mich zurückgesetzt zu empfinden ist etwas was ich noch schlecht zuordnen kann.
Dazu habe ich nur eine Idee, die mit der Verunsicherung anderer Menschen durch mein Verhalten 
zu tun hat. Das Andersartige lößt Angst aus.
Ich wünsche mir, dass die Menschen nicht beurteilen. Das scheint mir von etwas Wesentlichen abzulenken: Nämlich zu erkennen was dahinter steht.   

> Was ist denn mit den Gefühlen der Liebe, und des mitfreuen könnens? Wenn ich Gefühl nur mit negativen Gefühlen assoziiere, dann kommt ja "Gefühls Leere" schon einem Idealzustand nahe. Sollte es nicht möglich sein, die Wahrnehmung mal in Richtung dieser "positiven" Gefühle ein wenig auszurichten?

 Bevor ich wusste, dass ich Schizoid bin habe ich mir über mein Gefühlsleben wenige Gedanken gemacht. Und das weiss ich erst seit 08. 2010.
Klar eingestehen kann ich allerdings schon, dass Mitgefühl nicht mein Ding war und es wohl nie so sein wird wie bei nichtschizoiden. "Alternativ" zum Mitgefühl lebe ich Intuition. Was mich allerdings nicht vor den Fettnäpfchen warnt. 
Im Rahmen ergotherapeutischer Arbeit (Patient) habe ich konkret Kontakt zu positiven Gefühlen bekommen.
Allerdings erscheit mir das zu sein wie wenn es auf Sand regnet.    

> Bekommst Du dieses Gefühl bei der "Entscheidung" oder erst bei Beginn der "Ausführung" dieser Entscheidung?

 Das scheint mir wie: Was ist zuerst, die Henne oder das Ei? 
Im Rahmen antidepressiver Therapie habe ich gelernt, dass zuerst Gedanken sind. 
Das scheint auch bei mir so zu sein. Nur erkenne ich sie nicht. Bzw. evtl. später wenn ich die Situation bedenke. Das kann auch Jahre später sein. 
Momentan bin ich total Reizoffen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass mich fast alles irritiert. Auch hier im Forum. Doch ich erkenne, Gott sei Dank, oft auch die Möglichkeit zu verstehen wie ich funktioniere.
Ich lerne mich permanent neu kennen! Das Verstehen wirkt dem Irritiertsein entgegen.
Gemäß: Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt. 
Jetzt arbeite ich schon wieder eine Stunde an diesem Posting. Ich glaube das ist Therapie! 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Falke

Hallo lieber Herbert,  _"das Problem mit andern Menschen scheint mir zu sein, dass sie bei mir irritieren auslösen. Festgestellt habe ich das besonders bei Menschen die mir innerlich verunsichert erscheinen."_ 
Hiermit hast du mich stark an meine schwere Zeit erinnert. Als ich unter meinen Panikattacken (generalisiert) gelitten hatte. Da ich große Angst damals hatte meinen Verstand zu verlieren, hatten mich gerade die Menschen besonders irritiert und Angst bei mir ausgelöst, die eben auch "Probleme" hatten. Ich kannte damals Jemanden, der sich für Napoleon hielt und es tat mir zwar auch leid, aber ich konnte und mochte nicht mit ihm reden, geschweige denn ihn zu besuchen. Und auch einfach nur Menschen, die das Leben nicht so schwer nahmen, haben mir Angst gemacht. Ich hatte mich allein gefühlt und eben total anders als die Anderen, das war sehr schwer zu ertragen. Ich hatte einfach alles in Frage gestellt, selbst ob es wirklich regnet (wenn es gerade geregnet hatte) oder ob ich mir das nur einbilde oder ob die Blume da wirklich steht, die ich da sehe usw.! Meine Therapeutin hat mir ganz toll geholfen und plötzlich gab es ganz viele Menschen (unter anderem eine Arbeitskollegin), die genau das Gleiche hatten wie ich - zwar alle auf ihre ganz eigene Art (da Ängste ja immer unterschiedlicher Natur sind), aber ich habe mich plötzlich zumindest nicht mehr als sonderbar empfunden und das tat schon mal gut :-). Und dann habe ich richtig losgelegt und habe meiner Angst gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt;-)))) 
Ich kann dich also sehr gut verstehen und es wird bestimmt bei dir nach und nach etwas besser, da glaube ich fest dran. Und wenn es dir mal zuviel wird, mach einfach eine Pause, überfordere dich nicht und setzt dich bitte nicht unter Druck. Und wenn dir diese Menschen im Moment nicht gut tun, dann ist das in Ordnung, wenn du sie zurzeit meiden möchtest. Fange klein an :-)  
Alles, alles Liebe und weiterhin viel Erfolg. 
Falke

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Falke, 
vielen Dank und für dich auch alles Liebe und weiterhin viel Erfolg. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Falke und Selbstheilung! 
Ihr meint es natürlich gut, aber ihr redet gutmeinend auf mich ein, die Umstände und mich selbst in einem anderen Licht zu sehen. Im richtigen Leben wäre ich längst verschwunden. Meine "Taktik" besteht üblicherweise darin, unangenehme Momente möglichst gut zu überstehen, so daß alle den Eindruck haben, alles sei in bester Ordnung - aber dann komme ich nie wieder. 
Glaubt mir, ich weiß genau, daß man die Dinge so oder so sehen kann oder auch ganz anders. Ich bin es müde darüber zu diskutieren, zumal Diskutieren sowieso nicht zu meinen Stärken gehört. Ich kann vielleicht generelle Weisheiten (oder Dummheiten?) über die schizoide Persönlichkeit(sstörung) an sich beitragen, aber das Grübeln über mich selbst ist ein *abgeschlossenes Thema*. 
Schönen Gruß
- C -

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Charles, 
ich finde es gut, dass du dich abgrenzt!
Irgendwie habe ich es kommen sehen, allerdings dachte ich von mir, dass ich es sein werde.
Auch wollte ich schon ganz zu Anfang meines Schreibens hier darauf hinweisen, dass ich meine Aussagen nicht interpretiert haben möchte. Und dass ich auf wohlgemeinte Ratschläge* verzichte, weil sie mich irritieren. 
Das kam mir jedoch zu unfreundlich vor.  
Hallo Folks,
*mit wohlgemeinte Ratschläge meine ich eigene oder erworbene Lebensweisheiten und die Art wie ich sie vermittle. So erlebe ich oft wie sie einfach so anderen hingeschmettert werden.   
Was ich wertschätze ist: Wenn jemand von sich schreibt und sagt, ......."das hat mir geholfen". 
Das lässt mir die Möglichkeit zu wählen! Dann kann ich für mich entscheiden ob ich es auch mal ausprobiere. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Falke

Hallo Charles, 
klar, meinen wir es gut, aber es geht nicht darum dich in irgendwas hineinzudrängen. Das ist auf gar keinen Fall meine Absicht und ich denke, die von Selbstheilung auch nicht. 
Du hast das Herz am rechten Fleck und das ist für mich beim Menschen das Wichtigste. 
Ansonsten ist dieses Forum ja vielleicht mal ab und an eine kleine Ablenkung für dich und vielleicht hast du ja auch mal Lust jemanden anderes mit einem guten Rat zu helfen. 
Mache es so, wie du meinst. Ich freue mich, wenn ich mal von dir lese und wünsche dir alles Gute. 
Falke

----------


## Don

AW: Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung
 Hallo ich weiß nicht wie die die Krankheit sich auf sein mit Menschen auswerken Tut Es kan ja auch eine Andre Krankheit da hinterstecken ? und kann mann schwer Thematisierend und die Dyanostsiren. Wen ein Mensch Sachen tut die ich nicht Verstehen kann. wen die Persönlichkeit sich so Ändern tut.

----------


## poercy29

wenn ich das hier so lese finde ich es schon krass wie viele menschen sich ähnlich sind, was man so nie sieht wenn man leute auf der strasse trifft... 
aber man sollte mal hinter der person schauen also wie sie sich innerlich fühlt...
ich mache nach aussen hin immer ein auf glücklich und zufrieden...aber innen frisst es mich auf, nur wenn man es jemanden erzählt der hält einen dann immer gleich für bekloppt und bekommt als tipp mal nen psychater aufzusuchen...
wow aber ganz ehrlich es sind die mit menschen die einen psychisch fertig machen, also so is es bei mir...
ich komme oft bei dem punkt an wo ich denke WARUM NOCH LEBEN :Huh?:  
das kann mir keiner beantworten...
warum wird man so :Huh?:

----------


## kinpol

Halli Hallo!  
Schade, dass die voran gegangenen Beiträge inzwischen über 2 Jahre alt sind. Nach so einer langen Zeitspanne denke ich nicht, dass noch irgendjemand das hier lesen wird, ganz zu schweige einer von den Autoren oben. Na egal, ich bestehe nicht unbedingt darauf. Es wäre zwar sehr schön, wenn mir einer antworten würde oder wenn das Thema weiter fortgesetzt werden würde, denn es ist wirklich ein sehr spannendes und interessantes Thema, zu dem ich erst seit wenigen Tagen Zugang gefunden habe, doch wir können es auch hiermit belassen. 
 Der Grund, warum ich hier ohne viel Erwartung schreibe, ist dass ich "herausgefunden" habe, dass ich scheinbar auch eine dieser schizoiden Persönlichkeiten bin. Das meine ich überhaupt nicht negativ oder abwertend, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe lange Zeit (mit Gewissheit seit 1 Jahr) gewusst / geahnt, dass etwas mit mir nicht  so "normal" ist wie es normalerweise bei anderen  der Fall ist, was die Beziehung und die Kommunikation zu Mitmenschen angeht. Anfangs habe ich es zunächst einmal ohne weitere Gedanken für mich bewusst wahrgenommen, dann fing es an mich zu stören, weil ich mich nicht mit "anderen" auf einem Level fühlte und mir klar wurde, dass es für mich in Zukunft sehr schwer sein wird bis kaum möglich, jemanden "passenden" zu finden, mit dem ich mich nicht nur gut verstehe, sondern auch bereit wäre, eine enge Freundschaft oder sogar eine ernste Partnerschaft einzugehen. Warum? Eben aus jenen besagten Gründen, welche das Bild eines Schizoiden charakterisieren:  
Ich scheue (bewusst und freiwillig!) nahe persönliche Kontakte und halte lieber Distanz zum anderen. Auf Gefühle wie der der Sympathie, Zuneigung, Zärtlichkeit und Liebe reagiere ich lieber abrupt, abweisend, aber nicht feindlich, das wäre dann doch zu extrem und unangebracht. Ich breche lieber plötzlich den Kontakt ab, ziehe  mich auf mich selbst zurück,  bevorzuge die kühle Distanz. Und wenn es wirklich soweit kommt, dass ich doch jemanden an mich heranlasse und in Richtung "Beziehung" zusteuere, sehe ich alles sehr nüchtern, emotional zwar nicht unangetastet aber im Vergleich zur Norm doch ziemlich kühl und teilnahmslos. Das zeigt sich insofern, dass Zuneigungen abgewertet, bagatellisiert, analysiert, angezweifelt oder umgedeutet werden.  Empfindungen werden hin und wieder durch Zynismus ins Lächerliche gezogen und ironisiert. Selbstverständlich geschieht das nie auf direkte Art, ich achte immer sehr darauf, was und wie ich es sage. Aber wenn ich es sage, dann so, dass es der andere nicht sofort merkt, und wenn er es merkt, dann nur weil er aufmerksam zuhört und aus eigener Anstrengung nachbohrt.  
Auch die wissenschaftliche Klassifikation nach ICD -10, bei der mindestens vier Eigenschaften oder Verhaltensweisen vorliegen müssen, schlägt bei mir voll ein: 
1. Übertriebene Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Zurückweisung: (+), trifft zu
2. Neigung, dauerhaft Groll zu hegen, das heißt Beleidigungen, Verletzungen oder Missachtungen werden nicht vergeben: (+), trifft zu
3. Misstrauen und eine anhaltende Tendenz, Erlebtes zu verdrehen, indem neutrale oder freundliche Handlungen anderer als feindlich oder verächtlich missdeutet werden: (+), trifft zu
4. Streitbarkeit und beharrliches, situationsunangemessenes Bestehen auf eigenen Rechten: (+) trifft teilweise zu, situations- und personenabhängig
5. häufiges ungerechtfertigtes Misstrauen gegenüber der sexuellen Treue des Ehe- oder Sexualpartners: k.a. hatte noch nie Sexpartner, dafür kurzfristige Beziehungen 
6. ständige Selbstbezogenheit, besonders in Verbindung mit starker Überheblichkeit: würde ich nicht ausschließen, selbst wenn das sich bis jetzt nie gezeigt hat.
7. häufige Beschäftigung mit unbegründeten Gedanken an Verschwörungen als Erklärungen für Ereignisse in der näheren oder weiteren Umgebung: (-) trifft überhaupt nicht zu, aber auch das würde ich nicht gänzlich ausschließen wollen 
Darüber hinaus, bestätigt auch die Klassifikation nach DSM- IV, dass ich wohl schizoid konstruiert bin : 
Hauptmerkmal ist tief greifendes Misstrauen und Argwohn gegenüber anderen, so dass deren Motive als böswillig ausgelegt werden. Der Beginn liegt im frühen Erwachsenenalter (bei mir Anfang 20) und zeigt sich in verschiedenen Situationen. Mindestens vier der folgenden Kriterien müssen erfüllt sein: 
- verdächtigt andere ohne ausreichenden Grund, ihn/sie auszunutzen, zu schädigen oder zu täuschen: (+), trifft absolut zu
- ist stark eingenommen von ungerechtfertigten Zweifeln an der Loyalität und Vertrauenswürdigkeit von Freunden oder Partnern: (+), trifft absolut zu. - Freundschaften bedeuten mir nichts, denn sie sind sehr relativ und unbeständig. Freundschaft stellt für mich alles in allem eine Lüge dar. Freunde habe ich gar keine. Wenn, dann bloß "Bekannte". 
- vertraut sich nur zögernd anderen Menschen an aus ungerechtfertigter Angst, die Informationen könnten in böswilliger Weise gegen ihn/sie verwendet werden: (+), trifft absolut zu
- liest in harmlosen Bemerkungen oder Vorkommnisse eine versteckte, abwertende oder bedrohliche Bedeutung hinein: (+)
ist lange nachtragend, d.h. z.B. verzeiht Kränkungen, Verletzungen oder Herabsetzungen nicht: (+)
- nimmt Angriffe auf die eigene Person oder das Ansehen wahr, die anderen nicht so vorkommen, und reagiert schnell und zornig oder startet einen Gegenangriff: (+)
- verdächtigt wiederholt ohne jede Berechtigung den Ehe- oder Sexualpartner der Untreue: (-), mangels jeglicher Erfahrung mit Sex-/ oder maßgeblichen Beziehungspartnern 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, erfülle ich jedes Merkmal beider Klassifikationen (wie intensiv sich das in der Realität niederschlägt, das sei mal hingestellt). Und aus der Auswertung oben folgere ich, dass ich schizoid sein muss. - Nein, Vorsicht mit Selbstdiagnosen! , werdet ihr jetzt aufschreien, Du musst dich von einem Experten psychologisch untersuchen lassen. Erst das anerkannte Gutachten von einem Fachmann verschafft Sicherheit und bringt dir den richtigen Stempel ein.  - Von wegen, sag ich da. Wieso sollte der Psychologe zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen als ich? Alles spricht dafür, dass ich mehr oder weniger schizoid bin. Andere Krankheitsbilder würde ich ohne Zweifel und mit gutem Wissen und Gewissen ausschließen.   
Jedenfalls bin ich erleichtert zu wissen, was mit mir los ist. In Panik oder Angst versetzt es mich nicht. Ich bin sogar froh darüber, weil ich auch das Positive an dieser "Störung" sehe, die ja im Grunde keine ist. Jedenfalls keine, um die ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen würde. Ich akzeptiere das als Teil von mir und finde mich damit zurecht. Auf Hilfe oder Therapie kann ich gerne verzichten. Kein Bedarf bisweilen. ^^
Und sollte die Zeit anbrechen, in der ich zunehmend unter "Leidensdruck" komme, so werde ich erstmal versuchen, selbst damit klar zu kommen. Ich bin zuversichtlich. Zugegeben, eine Veränderung wird eine sehr schwierig und anstrengende Prozedur  sein, schließlich legt man langjährige  Gewohnheiten nicht so einfach ab. Andererseits ist eine Veränderung weitestgehend eine Frage der Einstellung  und solange man nicht allzu von Labilität befallen und von alten Denkmustern und Handlungsmechanismen unterdrückt wird, besteht gute Hoffnung und die Möglichkeit auf einen Sprung über den eigenen Schatten. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man über sich und den eigenen Standpunkt bewusst ist und nicht den Pfeil vor den Augen verliert. Soviel erstmal dazu.  
Beste Grüße

----------


## kinpol

Ach ja, und ich finde es toll zu wissen und hier zu lesen, dass es noch andere Menschen gibt, die so ähnlich ticken wie ich :-)

----------


## kinpol

Hallo Charles,  
ich denke ich kann dich sehr gut "nachvollziehen" in dem was du schreibst und wie du diese oder jene Verhaltensdinge für dich auffasst. Es erscheint mir überhaupt nicht fremd oder seltsam, eher sowas wie "normal", ja plausibel, fast schon logisch. Vieles, was du über die schizoide Persönlichkeit schreibst, auch mit Bezug auf dich, kann ich von meiner Seite aus bedingungslos unterschreiben. Was mich bei dem Thema vor allem interessiert ist zum einen, inwiefern sich das sog. Schizoide bei dir (und auch bei den anderen Betroffenen)  im Einzelnen artikuliert und zum anderen  wie du damit persönlich umgehst und dazu stehst. Das hast du in manchen deiner Beiträge auch stellenweise versucht zu verdeutlichen. Wie gesagt, ich kann da breit zustimmen :-) 
Schöne Grüße

----------


## Falke

Hallo Kinpol, 
du kannst Charles auch eine private Nachricht schicken, er ist leider nur sehr selten hier, aber ab und zu reagiert er auch ;-))) 
Viel Glück und alles Gute 
Falke

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Kinpol! 
Nach längerer Zeit habe ich wieder einmal hereingeschaut. Allerdings habe ich nichts Neues beizutragen. Ich könnte über die "Leere im Leben" schreiben, aber das wäre ja keine Neuigkeit. 
In letzter Zeit blicke ich verstärkt zurück auf mein 62jähriges Leben, das ich als "mißlungen" ansehe. Mißlungen, gemessen an dem, was ich mir in jungen Jahren bewußt oder unbewußt vorgestellt hatte. Mißlungen, gemessen an dem (vermeintlichen) Potential, das ich wegen meiner Störung nicht ausnutzen konnte. Mich quälen Erinnerungen an zahlreiche Momente, in denen ich mich peinlich, nicht altersgemäß oder sonstwie unangemessen verhalten haben. So viele Dinge konnte ich nicht realisieren, weil meine extreme Menschenferne mich daran hinderte. Ich habe nicht richtig gelebt und gegenwärtig ist es kein bißchen besser. 
Dabei sehe ich aber durchaus, daß es anderen Menschen noch viel schlechter geht, mit denen man keineswegs tauschen möchte. Ich kann also relativieren, aber richtig glücklich wird man davon nicht. 
Du hast aus ICD-10 nicht die Schizoide Persönlichkeitsstörung zitiert, sondern die Paranoide Persönlichkeitsstörung. Es gibt immer irgendwelche Ähnlichkeiten und Überlappungen, aber im großen und ganzen kann ich mich in der Beschreibung dieser Störung nicht wiedererkennen. In deiner Selbstdarstellung beschreibst du allerdings dann doch die schizoiden Seiten. Auf mich trifft die Beschreibung der Schizoiden Störung zu (außer Punkt 4), und zwar absolut extrem und beinahe "rein" (d.h. ohne viele Überlappungen). Daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern. 
Schönen Gruß
C.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich habe vorhin erst diesen Thread entdeckt und alles mit Interesse durchgelesen. Ich muss euch alle bewundern, mit welcher Offenheit, Respekt und Freundschaftlichkeit ihr einander seit Jahren begegnet, das finde ich großartig. Ihr seid mir alle von der ersten Zeile an sehr sympathisch. 
Ich bin nun keine Betroffene dieser Erkrankungen, aber ich arbeite in einem Wohnheim für Menschen mit geistigen, psychischen und mehrfachen Behinderungen und bin mit so manchen psychischen Erkrankungen konfrontiert. Aber ich mag diese Menschen, es macht mir nichts aus, wenn sie auf Distanz gehen, jeder soll so sein dürfen, wie er ist. Auf jeden Fall sind sie ehrlicher als die sog. "Normalen", und sie nehmen auch mich, wie ich bin mit all meinen Eigenheiten, und ich fühle mich wohl in ihrer Gegenwart, auch wenn sie nichts reden oder nicht berührt werden wollen, weil es sie überfordert.  
Nebenbei: Ich hab soviele von euren Symptomen gelesen, die ich bei den sog. "Normalen" auch beobachte. Sind die dann auch alle schizoid und wissen es nur nicht? Ich weiß nicht. Vielleicht gibt es wirklich den "ganz normalen Wahnsinn", wie man oft scherzhaft sagt, dass die "Normalen" eine Behandlung bräuchten, weil sie gefährlich werden können und viel Unheil anrichten? Da sind mir oft die Kranken lieber, die einfach so angenommen werden wollen, wie sie sind.  
Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass die Menschen den ganzen Tag viel dummes und sinnloses Zeug reden. Solchen Gesprächen entfliehe ich auch immer mehr. 
Ich komme nur noch zurück auf den Beitrag von Herbert vom 6.6.2011:
Ich stimme dem auf jeden Fall zu, dass man "bei sich bleiben" soll, wenn man sich mit anderen Menschen beschäftigt. Nur wenn man sich selber bis in die Tiefen kennt und versteht, kann man auch richtig auf andere eingehen. Den 2. Teil kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, das ist mir zu pauschal. Da bin ich mit Falke der Meinung, dass es auch die anderen gibt, die nur Nächstenliebe üben wollen.
Es gibt sehr wohl viele solche Menschen, wie Herbert sie beschreibt, die ihren eigenen Minderwertigkeitskomplex damit überspielen wollen, dass sie hilfsbereit und an anderen Menschen interessiert sind. Diese laufen dann Gefahr, in ein Helfersyndrom zu fallen. Andere helfen, damit sie vor ihren Mitmenschen gut dastehen und werden oft aufdringlich. Aber auch das ist eine Folge ihres Minderwertigkeitskomplexes. 
Es gibt aber auch diejenigen, die, weil sie ihre eigenen Tiefen erkannt haben, empathisch geworden sind. Sie fühlen es, wenn es anderen nicht gut geht, und haben immer ein offenes Ohr für sie. Sie wollen einfach nur anderen Hilfestellung geben, aber sie drängen ihre Hilfe nicht auf und respektieren es, ohne sich abgelehnt zu fühlen, wenn ihre angebotene Hilfe nicht angenommen wird. Und sie können sich selber auch von den anderen abgrenzen. 
Das wär's, was mir zu euren Themen am Herzen lag.
Ich wünsche euch alles Liebe und Gute!

----------


## Snej

Hallo allerseits! 
Ich bin schon vor einigen Wochen auf diesen Thread gestossen, als ich nach Abgrenzungsmöglichkeiten zum Asperger Autismus suchte und möchte mich hier vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jens, ich bin 43, ledig und erfülle die Kriterien sowohl für Asperger als auch schizoide Persönlichkeit.
Ich war schon immer "anders", habe mir aber nie viel daraus gemacht.
Auf die Idee nach einer Klassifizierung meiner Persönlichkeitsstruktur zu suchen kam ich durch eine längere Mobbinggeschichte, die mich emotional (innerlich) und gesundheitlich sehr aufgerieben hat. 
Ich möchte mich der Einführung von CB anschließen, indem ich hier auch die ICD-10 Kriterien zitiere:  1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;
Trifft zu.
 Das Spielen am Computer war für mich jahrelang die einzige Freude, und dies erschöpfte sich in zunehmend mechanischen Abläufen.  2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt;
Trifft zu.
 Ich werde manchmal mit Clint Eastwood verglichen.
Meine Kollegen empfinden mich als kühl und zurückgezogen.  3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken;
Trifft zu.
 Gefühle für andere auszudrücken bereitet mir erhebliche Schwierigkeiten, teils weil es keine Gefühle auszudrücken gibt, teils weil ich mir meiner Gefühle nicht sicher bin.  4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;
Trifft zu.
Lob empfinde ich meist als Schmeichelei. Falls es wider Erwarten ernst gemeint ist, akzeptiere ich es, bleibe äußerlich aber ohne Regung.
Kritik kann mich verunsichern, wenn sie einen wunden Punkt trifft (z.B. meine ungewöhnlichen Arbeitszeiten).
Ich lasse Kritik im Allgemeinen aber an mir abprallen.  5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen;
Trifft teils zu.
 Ich weiß Intimitäten zu schätzen, scheue aber den sozialen Aufwand der mit der Pflege einer Partnerschaft verbunden ist.
Da Intimität ohne Gefühle von Zuneigung für mich keinen Sinn ergibt, bin ich zurzeit asexuell.  6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind;
Trifft zu.
Ich bin einfach gerne allein.
Es gibt aber soziale Aktivitäten, die ich wahrnehme, um andere nicht zu verärgern oder zu verletzen, wie z.B. etwas mit meinem Bruder zu unternehmen.  7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;
Trifft zu.
Ich habe eine extrem reichhaltige innere Gefühlswelt und Phantasien. Ich würde mich als einen Träumer bezeichnen.  8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);
Trifft zu.
Ich habe lange Zeit nur einen "Kumpel" gehabt, mit dem ich gemeinsam Spiele gezockt habe.
Ich habe mich auch jahrelang dagegen gesträubt, ihn als Freund zu bezeichnen.
In den letzten Jahren sind einige Bekanntschaften dazu gekommen, keine ich so tief, dass ich mich ihr anvertrauen würde.
Ich vertraue mich noch nicht einmal meinen Geschwistern an.  9.  deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und  Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das  unabsichtlich.
Trifft zu.
Ich habe immer wieder gegen Regeln verstossen und musste die Konsequenzen tragen.
In der letzten Zeit ist es besser geworden, dank meines Alters. Man lernt halt dazu.  
Ich schreibe gern mehr über mich, aber für heute soll es genug sein.
Der Thread ist sehr interessant, ich bin gespannt, wer noch alles schreibt. 
Jens

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Jens,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Hier darfst du so sein, wie du bist.  :Smiley:

----------


## Snej

> Hallo Jens,
> herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Hier darfst du so sein, wie du bist.

 Danke!  :Smiley:

----------


## jaschwin

Dann möchte ich auch mal:  1.    wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten    Freude; Trifft    zu. Finde    ich etwas, was mir Freude macht, melke ich diese Kuh solange sie    Milch gibt. Dann habe ich nur dieses eine Interesse. Da ich mich    ausschliesslich dieser einen Tätigkeit widme, verliere ich auch    sehr schnell das Interesse. Ausgewogenheit ist mir fremd. Dass mich    mal eine Sache über Monate hinweg fasziniert kommt nicht vor.  2.    zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten    Affekt; Trifft    zu. Emotionen    und Gefühle muss ich immer spielen. Ich glaube zu wissen, welches    Verhalten in bestimmten Situationen gefordert ist und versuche    dieses zu imitieren. Da mir der Kontakt zu realen Menschen fehlt    greife ich dafür meist auf Gesehenes im TV zurück. In den letzten    18 Jahren hatte ich ausser zu meiner Familie 1. Grades nur noch    Gesprächs-Kontakt zu einer Sozialpädagogin. Diese fragte mich    öfters, ob ich schauspielern würde. Ich verstand diese Frage nie,    dachte sie will mich veralbern. Meine Diagnose kam erst im Anschluss    an unsere Gesprächsreise, sonst hätte ich darauf besser antworten    können. Schade. Die Frau hatte Potential.  3.    reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder    Ärger auszudrücken; Trifft    zu. Wie    unter 2. beschrieben, mir fehlen hier einfach Erfahrungen. Auf einer    Gefühlsskala von 1-10 kenne ich nur 1 und 2 sowie die 9 und 10. Die    Stufen 3-8 sind mir fremd. Das führte in meiner letzten    Arbeitsgelegenheit im Büro zu einigen wohl komischen Situationen:    Meine Sozitante zog sich plötzlich Ringe an, da sie wohl meinte,    sie müsse künstlich Distanz herstellen.  Dabei wollte ich nur mit    ihr arbeiten. Mitarbeiterinnen der Firma stürmten mein Büro mit    dem Spruch „Herr xx, wir können heute nicht flirten, ich habe    Migräne“. Bitte? Flirten? Wo kommst du denn her? Wieder eine    andere junge Mitarbeiterin passte mich allzu oft auf dem Flur ab,    zwang mich in Gespräche. Trashtalk. Nur weil wir mal ein wirklich    witziges Gespräch am Kopierer hatten. Bin ich in der direkten    zwischenmenschlichen Interaktion, verkaufe ich immer alles mit einem    Lächeln. Die Leute denken dann immer ich sei freundlich. Zu    freundlich wohl. Schlecht gespielt. Habe ich meiner Sozialpädagogin    aber mal meine Gedanken in Schriftform dargebracht meinte sie immer,    das sei aber sehr hart geschrieben. Einmal sollte ich ihr meine    Meinung zu unseren Gesprächen darlegen, habe auf 3 Seiten meine    Kritikpunkte angebracht. Danach war sie 1 Woche krank. Ich kann eben    nur zu freundlich oder zu ärgerlich. Diese Missverständnisse    nerven mit der Zeit, ständig ist man sich selbst gegenüber in    Erklärungsnot und die eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten, die bei    Alleinsein gar nicht auffallen kommen zum Tragen.  4.    erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von    anderen; Trifft    zu. Einer    meiner Lieblingssprüche ist „Wes´Lobspruch dich nicht adelt,    des´ Schimpf dich auch nicht tadelt“. Sagte man mir, ich würde    aber schnell arbeiten, war das für mich die Aufforderung, meine    Brille wegzutun, um langsamer zu werden. Fragte man mich, ob ich das    10-Finger-System beherrschen würde, habe ich im Folgenden nur noch    mit einer Hand geschrieben. Fragte man mich in einer Sachdiskussion    nach meiner Meinung und übernahm diese auch nur ansatzweise, habe    ich sofort gegen das vorher von mir Gesagte argumentiert. Kritik    wurde gar nicht geäussert, falsches Pack! Wahrscheinlich    hintenrum.  5.    wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen    Menschen; Trifft    zu. Ich    will nicht. Wozu? Sex kann es in meinen Augen nur aus 2 Gründen    geben: um der Partnerschaft ihre Exklusivität zu verleihen oder um    Nachwuchs zu zeugen. Partnerschaften kann ich vergessen, nicht mal    ich will mit sowas wie mir noch was zu tun haben. Nachwuchs? Hilfe!    Noch so´n Depp auf dieser Welt? Gott bewahre! Eine Zeit lang bin    ich auch auf Frauen reingefallen, habe dieses Partnerschaftsspiel    mitgemacht. Am Ende sassen die Frauen heulend in der Ecke, weil sie    mit mir nicht klar kamen. Was soll ich machen? Ich habe mich dafür    entschieden, einen Haken hinter die Sache zu machen. Beziehung kommt    nicht mehr in Frage. Blieben die Huren. Habe das ein bisschen    probiert. Wurde dabei aber immer aggressiver, zuletzt habe ich die    Huren für ihre Niedrigkeit, mich „ranzulassen“, während des    Aktes vermöbelt. Bin da richtig in Fahrt gekommen. Auch fand ich    Sex nie toll. Verstehe nicht, was alle daran so gut finden. Ist bei    mir mehr eine mechanische Geschichte, ich weiss welche Knöpfe ich    drücken muss und fertig. Daher konnte ich auch auf die Huren gut    verzichten. Sport macht mehr Spass.  6.    fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen    sind; Trifft    zu. Theater:    Immer nur Rangsessel rechts, Sitz 1. Da sitzt der Rest hinter mir    und ich werde ihm nicht gewahr. Alle 2 Jahre schaffe ich es so    wenigstens einmal ins Theater. Kino: Ich frage nach, ob in den    ersten 5 Reihen schon jemand sitzt. Wenn ja, geh´ ich wieder, wenn    nein, nehme ich eine Karte für die 2. Reihe, Mitte. Die meisten    sitzen hinten, super. Kino alle 4 Jahre ein mal, die Filme sind eine    Katastrophe! Sport: Laufen. Alleine. Nachts. Auch durch den Wald.    Herrlich. Nichts sehen, nur ahnen. Ausser bei Mond. Luna bricht die    Nacht der Eichen, Zephiere melden ihren Lauf. Mondläufe sind meine    Highlights. Jämmerlich sowas. Buchkauf: Ich gehe frühmorgens in    das Geschäft – ein kleiner Buchladen – stelle mich neben den    PC, wo die Bestellungen aufgegeben werden, und warte bis man mich    sieht. Man kennt mich dort, ich muss nur zur Begrüssung nicken,    Titel, Autor und Verlag benennen und kann wieder fliehen.    Eingespieltes Team. Essen gehen: Immer die selben Ecken, immer im    Schatten, immer zur gleichen Zeit. Mit der Zeit weiss man, wo es    wann wie voll ist. Und wehe jemand setzt sich im Umkreis eines    Tisches zu mir. Nach Essenslieferung zahle ich sofort, damit ich    unerkannt entschwinden kann und nicht mit grossem Tamtam „Ich    möchte zahlen!“ gröhlen muss. Nur einige Beispiele.  7.    übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und    Introvertiertheit; Trifft    zu.
Bin ständig    in Gedanken. Mehr will ich dazu nicht schreiben, da lachte selbst    der Psych. War meine letzte Sitzung mit ihm. Arschloch.  8.    hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen    Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine); Trifft    zu. Kenne    nichts und niemanden. Mutter, Bruder und Schwester sehe ich zu    Weihnachten und Ostern mal. Nach 2 Tagen muss ich da aber spätestens    wieder raus. Erbärmlicher Kauz! Allerdings fahre ich die Kontakte    zu meiner Familie zur Zeit etwas hoch, dieses Jahr komme ich z.B.    schon auf 3 Besuche bei Muttern.  9.    deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und    Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das    unabsichtlich. Keine    Ahnung was damit gemeint ist.    Warum    ich das alles schreibe? Ich mag nicht mehr. Das Jobcenter hat mich    in die Sozialhilfe getrieben, im November fange ich in einer    Behindertenwerkstatt an. Enge Räume, viele Leute. Sehr viele Leute.    Für mich geht das gar nicht. Aber ich muss. Nicht vom Amt aus,    sondern für mich. Aus Mangel an Alternativen. Ich werde beobachtet    werden. Ich werde auffallen. Habe ich eine Beschäftigung, esse ich    unter der Woche nichts. Ich verlasse meinen Arbeitsplatz nicht ein    mal in der gesamten Arbeitszeit. Die Sozis dort werden Fragen    stellen. Ich will nicht mehr. Kann nicht die nächsten 30 Jahre von    der Stütze leben (was einem Warten auf den Tod gleichkäme), kann    aber eigentlich auch nicht in dieser Werkstatt arbeiten. Ich wüsste    da nur einen Ausweg, aber der kostet...

----------


## kaya

Mal ganz pragmatisch:
Okay, Werkstatt wäre die totale Katastrophe für Dich. 
Du schreibst, dass Du in einem Büro gearbeitet hast. Käme für Dich so etwas wie Home-Office in Betracht?
Wärst du in der Lage, Dich selbst um einen Job zu kümmern?

----------


## HalbIdiot

Hallo,  
ich bin mit 19 Jahren noch sehr jung und möchte in meinem Leben etwas erreichen. Ich habe wirklich viele Interessen: Philosophische Fragen aller Art (ich verschling's Bücherweise), das Königliche Spiel, Musik und Lesen. Ich komme gut mit mir selbst zurecht, doch leiden meine Pläne stark darunter, dass ich mich fast nie aufraffen zu beginnen. Wäre das das einzige, würde mit dem Wort Prokrastination alles gesagt sein. Ist es meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht. 
Meine Pläne für die Zukunft entsprechen durchaus meinen Talenten: Mein Trauberuf ist es, meine Schreibfertigkeit und meine Phantasie in Büchern, Essays und Blogs zu verwirklichen. Mir schwebt vor, Autor oder Journalist zu werden. Zugleich könnte ich mich sehr für ein Studium der Naturwissenschaften begeistern, insbesondere Chemie, Biochemie und Neurowissenschaften (die Frage nach Leben dem Leben) faszinieren mich. Doch was nützt das alles, wenn nicht anfängt? 'Der Anfang ist die Hälfte des Ganzen' sagt Aristoteles. Wie wahr!
Dann fange ich mal an:  1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;
Es gibt gewisse Strukturen der Tätigkeit, welche mir Freude bereiten. Lesen gehört dazu, nachdenken - innehalten. Sportliche Tätigkeiten, oder solche bei denen ich gleichzeitig denken und handeln muss zählen bestimmt nicht zu meinen Stärken. Dann rinnt der Schweiß und der rollende Gedanke im Kopf erstarrt. Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es aber Tätigkeiten, die mir Spaß machen. Das Schach sollte nicht vergessen werden.  2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt; 
Das entscheidende Wort in der Fragestellung ist 'zeigt'. Diese trifft insofern zu, als dass ich nach außen hin abweisend wirke - eine Zeit lang war Misanthrop ein heißer Kandidat, mein Lieblingswort zu werden. Ich zeige emotionale Kühle, weil ich es nie anders tat, nie anders lernte. Distanziertheit trifft besonders dann zu, wenn jemand sich freudschaftlich mit mir verbinden möchte. Ich ziehe mich zurück. Grundlos. Abgeflachte Affekte sind sicherlich noch ein Thema, in Gesellschaftsrunden wirke ich oft wie hinter einer Glasplatte und recht abgeschnitten von allem. Reden alle angeregt, schweige ich. Aber lachen kann ich mit vielen und hier kenne ich selten Zurückhaltung.  3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken; 
Ärger drücke ich tatsächlich fast nie aus. Anstelle von körperlichen Wutanfällen kommt es bei mir zu übellaunigen und verletzenden Kommentaren wider andere. 
Im späten Frühling dieses Jahres hatte ich mich in ein Mädchen verliebt. Sehr sogar. Und eigentlich war es sehr schön mit ihr. Ich konnte sie leidenschaftlich küssen und sie in den Arm nehmen. Ich glaubte, meine sozialen Ängste mir ihr an meiner Seite überwinden zu können. Aber sie wohne zu weit weg und es hielt nicht lange.   4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;
Lob spornt mich ziemlich an. Lob im Sinne dessen, dass ich auf einem Schachturnier "erwartungsgemäß" gewonnen habe, ist mir aber gleichgültig. In puncto Kritik kommt es sehr auf deren Beschaffenheit an. Oft kann ich sehr offen damit umgehen.   5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen; 
Ich bin noch Jungfrau, insofern ist die Frage schwierig zu beantworten. Körperliche Nähe - Umarmungen, Kuscheln - vermisse ich aber sehr und benötige sie in hohem Maße. Prinzipiell könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Sex mir zusagt. Allerdings berührt es mich kaum, dass ich noch nie 'zum Stich' gekommen bin. Die Zeit wird noch kommen.  6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind; 
Das ist definitiv so. Ich bin zuhause nur alleine. Ich lese, spiele am Computer, denke nach, schlafe. Inzwischen ist es aber so, dass ich dies als schlechte Gewohnheit betrachte, sie aber mangels Alternativen noch nicht aufgegeben habe. Mit dem Studium, oder FSJ (ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, gegen Armut zu kämpfen und armen Menschen zu helfen - solange es nicht ständigen körperlichen Kontakt und Gespräche erfordert.) werde ich in ein neues Umfeld kommen, alleine leben mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Nächsten Sommer ist es so weit. Bis dahin gebe ich meinem Innenleben Zeit, durchzuhängen. Dann aber möchte ich spätestens bereit sein, gegen meine Isolation anzukämpfen. Allerdings fehlt mir noch die Motivation. Sport habe ich ausprobiert. Ich bin aber ziemlich untalentiert, was an und für sich nicht schlimm war, blos habe ich eine große Begabung, keinen Anschluss an eine Gruppe zu suchen bzw. zu finden. Mir fallen u.a. kaum nette Themen zum plaudern ein.  7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;
Ja, ich bin sehr introvertiert. Phantasien habe ich auch durchaus und eine reichhaltige Gedankenwelt.   8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);
Oben sprach ich von dem Mädchen, in welches ich verliebt war. Das war durchaus eine vertrauensvolle Bindung, die sich dann entwickelte. Insofern bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Den Zweck von Freundschaften verstehe ich so: Beistand bei Problemen, Pflege gemeinsamer Hobbies und Sypmphatie. Den ersten Aspekt verstand ich erst, als ich im Anschluss an die Beziehung in einem Loch war. Den zweiten verstehe ich kaum - Schachspieler sind für mich nicht Freunde, einfach Bekannte gegen die ich spiele. Ich bin auch nicht ernstlich interessiert, tiefe Freundschaften zu schließen. Sie existieren im Moment nicht, aber der einzige Platz den ich einem Freund in meinem Leben zuteilen könnte wäre der des Trösters, falls ich ein Problem habe. Zu helfen - im Umkehrfall also - wäre auch durchaus in meinem Verhaltensrepertoire zu finden. Freundschaft ist aber mehr Mittel zum Zweck, denke ich. Große Erfahrungen habe ich jedoch nicht.   9.  deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und  Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das  unabsichtlich.
Das trifft absolut zu. Manche Normen trete ich mit Füßen. Begrüßungen, sich ab und an bei Verwandten melden sind mir eine Last.   
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich dem Feld der schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung zuzuordnen bin, oder der Sozialphobie. Begrifflichkeiten sind jedoch auch zu vernachlässigen, denn ich möchte meine sozialen Fähigkeiten verbessern. Ebenso oben angesprochene Ziele verwirklichen und nicht in Süchte abgleiten (PC). Ich rekurriere nur ungern, aber die Bindung zu dem Mädchen hat mir ziemlich viel bedeutet und ich habe während der Zeit viel an mir gearbeitet, war fleißig und kreativ. Aber im Moment gibt es keinen Grund, der mich "überredet", mein Leben zu führen, wie ich könnte. Denn ich weiß selbst, ich lasse viele Chancen ungenutzt und bleibe unter meinen Möglichkeiten. Aber die Chancen ziehen an mir vorbei und ich sehe mich nicht einmal um. Falls ihr mir nun einen Psychoterapeuten empfehlt: Ich habe Mitte Juli sieben solcher Leute angerufen. Bisher keine Rückmeldungen. Klar, die Praxen sind auch überfüllt. Doch selber helfen kann ich mir nur, wenn ich das Ziel fest vor Augen habe und es nur ums Durchhalten geht. Im Moment kann ich es jedenfalls nicht.

----------


## HalbIdiot

Hallo,  
ich bin mit 19 Jahren noch sehr jung und möchte in meinem Leben etwas erreichen. Ich habe wirklich viele Interessen: Philosophische Fragen aller Art (ich verschling's Bücherweise), das Königliche Spiel, Musik und Lesen. Ich komme gut mit mir selbst zurecht, doch leiden meine Pläne stark darunter, dass ich mich fast nie aufraffen zu beginnen. Wäre das das einzige, würde mit dem Wort Prokrastination alles gesagt sein. Ist es meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht. 
Meine Pläne für die Zukunft entsprechen durchaus meinen Talenten: Mein Trauberuf ist es, meine Schreibfertigkeit und meine Phantasie in Büchern, Essays und Blogs zu verwirklichen. Mir schwebt vor, Autor oder Journalist zu werden. Zugleich könnte ich mich sehr für ein Studium der Naturwissenschaften begeistern, insbesondere Chemie, Biochemie und Neurowissenschaften (die Frage nach dem Leben) faszinieren mich. Doch was nützt das alles, wenn nicht anfängt? 'Der Anfang ist die Hälfte des Ganzen' sagt Aristoteles. Wie wahr!
Dann fange ich mal an:  1. wenn überhaupt, dann bereiten nur wenige Tätigkeiten Freude;
Es gibt gewisse Strukturen der Tätigkeit, welche mir Freude bereiten. Lesen gehört dazu, nachdenken - innehalten. Sportliche Tätigkeiten, oder solche bei denen ich gleichzeitig denken und handeln muss zählen bestimmt nicht zu meinen Stärken. Dann rinnt der Schweiß und der rollende Gedanke im Kopf erstarrt. Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es aber Tätigkeiten, die mir Spaß machen. Das Schach sollte nicht vergessen werden.  2. zeigt emotionale Kühle, Distanziertheit oder einen abgeflachten Affekt; 
Das entscheidende Wort in der Fragestellung ist 'zeigt'. Diese trifft insofern zu, als dass ich nach außen hin abweisend wirke - eine Zeit lang war Misanthrop ein heißer Kandidat, mein Lieblingswort zu werden. Ich zeige emotionale Kühle, weil ich es nie anders tat, nie anders lernte. Distanziertheit trifft besonders dann zu, wenn jemand sich freudschaftlich mit mir verbinden möchte. Ich ziehe mich zurück. Grundlos. Abgeflachte Affekte sind sicherlich noch ein Thema, in Gesellschaftsrunden wirke ich oft wie hinter einer Glasplatte und recht abgeschnitten von allem. Reden alle angeregt, schweige ich. Aber lachen kann ich mit vielen und hier kenne ich selten Zurückhaltung.  3. reduzierte Fähigkeit, warme, zärtliche Gefühle für andere, oder Ärger auszudrücken; 
Ärger drücke ich tatsächlich fast nie aus. Anstelle von körperlichen Wutanfällen kommt es bei mir zu übellaunigen und verletzenden Kommentaren wider andere. 
Im späten Frühling dieses Jahres hatte ich mich in ein Mädchen verliebt. Sehr sogar. Und eigentlich war es sehr schön mit ihr. Ich konnte sie leidenschaftlich küssen und sie in den Arm nehmen. Ich glaubte, meine sozialen Ängste mir ihr an meiner Seite überwinden zu können. Aber sie wohne zu weit weg und es hielt nicht lange.   4. erscheint gleichgültig gegenüber Lob oder Kritik von anderen;
Lob spornt mich ziemlich an. Lob im Sinne dessen, dass ich auf einem Schachturnier "erwartungsgemäß" gewonnen habe, ist mir aber gleichgültig. In puncto Kritik kommt es sehr auf deren Beschaffenheit an. Oft kann ich sehr offen damit umgehen.   5. wenig Interesse an sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Menschen; 
Ich bin noch Jungfrau, insofern ist die Frage schwierig zu beantworten. Körperliche Nähe - Umarmungen, Kuscheln - vermisse ich aber sehr und benötige sie in hohem Maße. Prinzipiell könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Sex mir zusagt. Allerdings berührt es mich kaum, dass ich noch nie 'zum Stich' gekommen bin. Die Zeit wird noch kommen.  6. fast immer Bevorzugung von Aktivitäten, die alleine durchzuführen sind; 
Das ist definitiv so. Ich bin zuhause nur alleine. Ich lese, spiele am Computer, denke nach, schlafe. Inzwischen ist es aber so, dass ich dies als schlechte Gewohnheit betrachte, sie aber mangels Alternativen noch nicht aufgegeben habe. Mit dem Studium, oder FSJ (ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, gegen Armut zu kämpfen und armen Menschen zu helfen - solange es nicht ständigen körperlichen Kontakt und Gespräche erfordert.) werde ich in ein neues Umfeld kommen, alleine leben mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Nächsten Sommer ist es so weit. Bis dahin gebe ich meinem Innenleben Zeit, durchzuhängen. Dann aber möchte ich spätestens bereit sein, gegen meine Isolation anzukämpfen. Allerdings fehlt mir noch die Motivation. Sport habe ich ausprobiert. Ich bin aber ziemlich untalentiert, was an und für sich nicht schlimm war, blos habe ich eine große Begabung, keinen Anschluss an eine Gruppe zu suchen bzw. zu finden. Mir fallen u.a. kaum nette Themen zum plaudern ein.  7. übermäßige Inanspruchnahme durch Phantasien und Introvertiertheit;
Ja, ich bin sehr introvertiert. Phantasien habe ich auch durchaus und eine reichhaltige Gedankenwelt.   8. hat keine oder wünscht keine engen Freunde oder vertrauensvollen Beziehungen (oder höchstens eine);
Oben sprach ich von dem Mädchen, in welches ich verliebt war. Das war durchaus eine vertrauensvolle Bindung, die sich dann entwickelte. Insofern bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Den Zweck von Freundschaften verstehe ich so: Beistand bei Problemen, Pflege gemeinsamer Hobbies und Sypmphatie. Den ersten Aspekt verstand ich erst, als ich im Anschluss an die Beziehung in einem Loch war. Den zweiten verstehe ich kaum - Schachspieler sind für mich nicht Freunde, einfach Bekannte gegen die ich spiele. Ich bin auch nicht ernstlich interessiert, tiefe Freundschaften zu schließen. Sie existieren im Moment nicht, aber der einzige Platz den ich einem Freund in meinem Leben zuteilen könnte wäre der des Trösters, falls ich ein Problem habe. Zu helfen - im Umkehrfall also - wäre auch durchaus in meinem Verhaltensrepertoire zu finden. Freundschaft ist aber mehr Mittel zum Zweck, denke ich. Große Erfahrungen habe ich jedoch nicht.   9.  deutlich mangelndes Gespür für geltende soziale Normen und  Konventionen. Wenn sie nicht befolgt werden, geschieht das  unabsichtlich.
Das trifft absolut zu. Manche Normen trete ich mit Füßen. Begrüßungen, sich ab und an bei Verwandten melden sind mir eine Last.   
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich dem Feld der schizoiden Persönlichkeitsstörung zuzuordnen bin, oder der Sozialphobie. Begrifflichkeiten sind jedoch auch zu vernachlässigen, denn ich möchte meine sozialen Fähigkeiten verbessern. Ebenso oben angesprochene Ziele verwirklichen und nicht in Süchte abgleiten (PC). Ich rekurriere nur ungern, aber die Bindung zu dem Mädchen hat mir ziemlich viel bedeutet und ich habe während der Zeit viel an mir gearbeitet, war fleißig und kreativ. Aber im Moment gibt es keinen Grund, der mich "überredet", mein Leben zu führen, wie ich könnte. Denn ich weiß selbst, ich lasse viele Chancen ungenutzt und bleibe unter meinen Möglichkeiten. Aber die Chancen ziehen an mir vorbei und ich sehe mich nicht einmal um. Falls ihr mir nun einen Psychoterapeuten empfehlt: Ich habe Mitte Juli sieben solcher Leute angerufen. Bisher keine Rückmeldungen. Klar, die Praxen sind auch überfüllt. Doch selber helfen kann ich mir nur, wenn ich das Ziel fest vor Augen habe und es nur ums Durchhalten geht. Im Moment kann ich es jedenfalls nicht.

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo KeinIdiot! 
Willkommen im Club! 
Zwischen schizoid und sozialphobisch gibt es sicher einen fließenden Übergang, wie bei psychischen Störungen überhaupt immer irgendwelche Überlappungen bestehen. Nach Deiner Selbstbeschreibung scheinst Du mir aber überwiegend schizoid zu sein. Jemand mit ausgeprägter sozialer Phobie würde sich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal zum Schachturnier trauen. 
Nach allem, was ich bisher geschrieben habe, fällt mir zum Thema nicht mehr viel ein. Im Laufe der Jahre und Jahrzehnte hat sich meine schizoide Beschaffenheit wenig verändert. Einige Dinge haben sich etwas gebessert (oder ich kann sie besser überspielen), während ich auf anderen Gebieten _noch_ schizoider geworden bin. Im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte ich nie viele Interessen. Es gab Zeiten, in denen ich mich intensiv mit _einem_ Thema beschäftigte, aber irgendwann war jedes Thema erschöpft. So gab es beispielsweise eine (kurze) Psychologie-Phase und eine (lange) Psychiatrie-Phase mit dem Schwerpunkt Autismus. Philosophische Fragen haben mich nie interessiert, Schach auch nicht (es gab keine Partner zum Spielen!). Musik höre ich (am liebsten Bach), aber befasse mich damit nicht. Ich lese fast nie Romane, sondern nur Fachbücher, meist historischen Inhalts, oder Biographien. Seit längerem habe ich überhaupt kein Interessensgebiet, obwohl ich jetzt viel mehr Zeit dafür hätte als früher. Ich verbringe die Tage nur noch mit einigen alltäglichen Routinen, wozu nicht zuletzt das Herumgeistern im Internet gehört.  
Ich spüre, wie mir die Zeit des Lebens zwischen den Fingern zerrinnt. Dabei bin ich nicht einmal besonders unglücklich, aber natürlich auch nicht zufrieden. Ich kann Dir nur raten, jetzt damit zu beginnen, wenigstens einen Deiner Zukunftspläne in die Tat umzusetzen, sofern die schizoiden Hindernisse nicht unüberwindlich sind. Aber das weißt Du ja selber. 
Charles

----------

